# Dialer übers Telefon angewählt - und nun?



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

Ich habe leider eine 0900-Dialer-Nummer über die Tastatur meines Telefons getippt und soll jetzt 2 x 30 Euro bezahlen. Ich wollte nur prüfen wer hinter der Nummer steckt, die ein Freund auf seiner Rechnung hatte, hab gedacht es käme eine Ansage über die Gebühren vorab. Aber es kam nur das Pieps-Geräusch wie ein Fax - und die Rechnung der Telekom. Kann ich was dagegen unternehmen, schließlich habe ich ja gar keinen Mehrwertdienst in Anspruch genommen und keine Gegenleistung erhalten, außer dem Piepser. Und es gab keine Info über die Gebühren die dabei anfallen. Hat jemand eine Idee...


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2004)

Du hast die Nummer in vollem Bewusstsein angewählt. Ein wirksamer Vertrag hinsichtlich der Dialereinwahl dürfte so bestimmt nicht zu stande gekommen sein. Dennoch hätte Dir zuvor klar sein müssen, dass der Versuch nicht kostenlos ist. Was hälst Du davon, wenn Du Dich mal mit diesem Sachverhalt an die T-Com wendest und der Forderung widerprichst? Das Ergebnis würde mich und bestimmt auch andere schon sehr interessieren.
Du selbst hast Die Nummer per Tasteneingabe angewählt - ich befürchte, das geht in die Richtung selbst dran Schuld. Allerdings ist die Nummer eigentlich mit einem Dialerprogramm für´s Internet verbunden und war somit nicht als Mehrwertdienst für Telefonie gedacht. Somit hat mEn eine untaugliche Einwahl statt gefunden, die eigentlich beim Inhaber der Nummer reklamiert gehört. Sollte der Dialer bei der RegTP ordnungsgemäß registriert sein, so wird die T-Com das Forderungsmanagement (trotz Widerspruch) ungezügelt durchsetzen, da die Einwahl ja unstrittig zu stande kam. Somit bleibt Dir dann lediglich die Auseinandersetzung mit dem Nummernbetreiber übrig. Der kann nämlich feststellen, ob ein Content geflossen ist oder (was bei Telefonanwahl wahrscheinlich sein dürfte) eben nicht.
Was die Anzeige des Preises betrifft, so wäre die bei einem Dialer wahrscheinlich erfolgt - kein Dialeranbieter ist verpflichtet, eine Audioansage für diejenigen zu schalten, die versehentlich mit dem Telefon eine 09009er Nummer anwählen. Außerdem hast Du ja zuvor die Möglichkeit gehabt, den Preis über die Telefonrechnung Deines Freundes festzustellen, nämlich genau dort, wo der die Nummer her hatte.


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Juli 2004)

Nun kann aber in diesem Fall gar kein Content (Inhalt) geflossen sein, und allein dieser soll ja über die Mehrwertnummern abgerechnet werden.
Da haben wir ja schon die frechsten Beispiele gehabt, wie zum Beispiel Malvorlagen. 
Wenn aber nichts geliefert wurde kann auch nichts berechnet werden. Außer vieleicht die Verbindungsgebühren der Telekomm von ein paar Cent. 
D.


----------



## Mindolluin (23 Juli 2004)

Aber wenn ich ins Kino gehe und mir dabei die ganze Zeit Augen und Ohren zuhalte, entfällt deshalb die Zahlungspflicht auch nicht. Ganz so einfach kann man eine Einwahl auf einer 09009er Nummer mit dem Telefon also nicht sehen.

Ich kann allerdings nicht erkennen, dass § 43 b Abs. 2 TKG (alt) (Preisansagepflicht) für 09009er-Nummern nicht gilt.  Hier könnte ein Lösungsansatz zu finden sein. 

Mindolluin


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Juli 2004)

Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, sitzt an der Kasse eine übelgelaunte alte Dame, die Geld von mir verlangt, bevor sie mich reinlässt in den Vorführraum. Wenn ich dann sage, ne, warumdenn?, ich habe noch nie bezahlen müßen um mir an der Kinokasse  die neuste Preisliste für die Nachmittagsvorstellung zu betrachten, weist sie mich mit Leichenbittermine darauf hin, das ich mich in einem Kinofoyer und nicht in einer gelben Kiste befinde. 
Beispiele hinken immer. 
Wer Malvorlagen verkaufen will und dazu nicht in der Lage ist, weil am anderen Ende der Leitung kein Modem nebst Computer verbunden ist, sondern ein Gerät zur Sprachtelephonie hat keinen abrechenbaren Inhalt abgeliefert, also auch kein Geld zu bekommen. 
Von der nicht vorhandenen Willenserklärung des Nicht-Vertragspartners mal abgesehen.
Dabei wäre es für den Contentanbieter ein technisch leichtes, festzustellen, ob eine eindeutige Willenserklärung erfolgt ist und ob der Inhalt vollständig übertragen wurde. 
Noch mal ganz deutlich:
Meiner meinung nach ist das bloße Zustandekommen einer Verbindung über die Mehrwert abgerechnet wird nicht in Rechnung zu stellen, solange kein Inhalt geflossen ist. 
D.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2004)

Da hier keine  Nummer genannt wird, läßt sich dazu wenig sagen, aber so schlicht 
zu sagen angewählt=Zahlungspflicht ist wohl etwas vorschnell.

Als Hinweis: es gibt eine große Zahl von Einwahlnummern, bei denen auf einer  einzigen Nummer  bis zu 14000! 
Betreiber eingetragen sind , wer soll denn dann den Kuchen kriegen? Das Beispiel mit dem Kino 
hinkt hier nicht nur, es paßt schlicht nicht. 

cp


----------



## Dino (23 Juli 2004)

Also, Leute, nee! Ich fass es nicht! Da wählt jemand bewusst eine Nummer, von der er definitiv weiß, dass sie Geld kostet, und ist dann überrascht, dass es Geld kostet. Wie - bitteschön - soll eine Gebührenansage erfolgen bei einer Nummer, die für Dialer reserviert ist?
Genau wegen solcher Leute sind wir als Moderatoren so restriktiv bzgl. der Nennung mögölicherweise gefährlicher URLs. Die Neugier siegt über den gesunden Menschenverstand.
Wie die kleinen Kinder! "Vorsicht, die Herdplatte ist heiß!" Und prompt muss Junior das testen...
Da nichts Gegenteiliges bekannt ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass hinter der 09009 tatsächlich ein Content auf einen zahlungswilligen Nutzer wartet. Der Betreiber hat hat mit seiner Nummer, seinem Dialer und seinem Server die Vorausetzungen für eine Verbindung mit diesem Content geschaffen. Gleichzeitig wird diese spezielle 09009 nicht irgendwo als Einwahlnummer beworben. Es bedarf also schon einen funktionsfähigen Windows-PCs mit Modem, dass diese Nummer gewählt wird. Und nun kommt xy und wählt diese Nummer von Hand...
Ich könnte nur dann Verständnis aufbringen, wenn xy versehentlich 09009 statt z.B. 09008 gewählt hätte. Solche Verwähler kommen nun mal vor, denn irren ist menschlich und jeder hat schon mal ein "falsch verbunden" geerntet.
Ich bin mir jetzt im Moment gar nicht so ganz sicher, wie sich das mit einer kostenfreien Phase bei 09009 verhält, um solche Verwählern die Möglichkeit zu geben, ihren Irrtum durch Auflegen zu korrigieren. War da nicht mal was mit einer 10-Sekunden-Phase...


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Juli 2004)

Sachte, sachte. Der obige Poster hatte irgendwo mal gehört, das bei Mehrwerttelephonie erst der Preis angesagt werden muß und hat sich gedacht, gut, höre ich mir die Preisansage mal an und lege auf bevor es Kostenpflichtig wird, um so zu erfahren, wer oder was hinter der Nummer steckt. Das sollte doch wohl erlaubt sein. Er wollte also nicht, wie das dumme Kind, auf die Herdplatte fassen, sondern nur mal kurz in die Küche gehen und kucken, ob am Herd noch Licht brennt, dumme hinkende Vergleiche nützend; 
Was aber ist wirklich passiert?
Eine eindeutige Willenserklärung kann er gar nicht abgegeben haben, weil man mit einem magischen Knochen keine dreimal ok eingeben und dann auf weiter klickern kann. Geht nicht. Technisch unmöglich!
Also kein Vertragsschluß. Wenn meine Katze über eine Erbschaftsverzichtserklärung pinkelt, kann mir daraus auch keiner eine gültige Unterschrift dummreden.
Und weil die Anbieter über Mehrwertnummern explizit Content abrechnen (Das ist doch immer das Argument: Die Leitung kostet soviel weil du Nutzer über dieses Abrechnungssytem Content bezahlst), können sie auch nichts abrechnen, wenn sie nachweislich nichts geliefert haben, was ja in dem Fall technisch gar nicht möglich war. 
D.


----------



## scrat007 (23 Juli 2004)

Also ich glaube er muß zahlen:

- Er wußte das die Nummer was kostet von der Rechnung

- Er hat sie bewußt gewählt von Hand, obwohl in der zwischenzeit jedem klar sein dürfte das diese nummern was kosten.

- Bei einer Nummer für einen Dailer gibt es keine Preisansage, das muß ihm auch klar sein.

- Er hat die Nummer zweimal gewählt obwohl er beim ersten mal schon keine Kostenansga erhalten hat.

So leid es mir tut den Dailerbetreibern mal rechtzugeben, aber ich denke er hat Zahlungspflicht, ich würde mich trozdem an die Telekom und den Dailerbetreiber wenden, wenn er sieht das keine richtige Einwahl vorhanden war (kein Datenfluß), storniert er die Rechnung vielleicht.


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Juli 2004)

Also die Nummer kostet was? Egal ob ich Content bekomme oder nicht?
Verbindungsaufbau=Zahlungspflicht?
Genau diese Argumentationskette derer sich die Dialerdetlefs immer zu bedienen wußten ist doch völlig löchrig; Käse eben. 
Man muß schon einigermassen glaubwürdig darlegen können, warum man für's Angewähltwerden exorbitant hohe Summen verlangen möchte, sonst klappt das nicht mit dem Forderung durchsetzen.
Bisher dachte ich immer, der so genannte Content, der verkauft werden soll wäre die Gegenleistung für das gute Geld, das verlangt wird.
D.


----------



## Dino (23 Juli 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eine eindeutige Willenserklärung kann er gar nicht abgegeben haben, weil man mit einem magischen Knochen keine dreimal ok eingeben und dann auf weiter klickern kann. Geht nicht. Technisch unmöglich!


Nee, geht nicht! Nur: Schon mal überlegt, dass der Grund für die Eingabe des OK genau der ist, dass man bei einem Dialer sonst keine manuelle Einwahl und damit eine Art Willenserklärung vornehmen kann? 


> Wenn meine Katze über eine Erbschaftsverzichtserklärung pinkelt, kann mir daraus auch keiner eine gültige Unterschrift dummreden.


Das hinkt nun allerdings etwas, oder? Es sind immer noch die eigenen Finger, die auf den Tasten des Telefons rumhämmern! Es sei denn, dass die pinkelnde Katze gleichzeitig mit den Vorderpfoten auf dem Telefon rumturnt.


> Und weil die Anbieter über Mehrwertnummern explizit Content abrechnen (Das ist doch immer das Argument: Die Leitung kostet soviel weil du Nutzer über dieses Abrechnungssytem Content bezahlst), können sie auch nichts abrechnen, wenn sie nachweislich nichts geliefert haben, was ja in dem Fall technisch gar nicht möglich war.


Jetzt komme ich mit einem Vergleich, der hoffentlich nicht hinkt! Wenn Du als Blinder ins Kino gehst, um Dir einen Stummfilm anzusehen, wirst Du auch Eintritt bezahlen müssen. Blind ist in unserem Fall der Anrufer, weil er ein wesentliches Werkzeug zur Inanspruchnahme des Contents weggelassen hat, nämlich den PC! Und dafür kann der Betreiber nun nichts. Er hat (wahrscheinlich) alle Voraussetzungen von seiner Seite geschaffen, die die Nutzung des Contents ermöglichen. Den Rest muss der User mit seinem Windows-PC bringen. Und damit er das tut, ist die Einwahl-Software nur auf genau diesem PC lauffähig!
Du wirst nirgendwo ein Plakat, eine TV-Schmuddel-Werbung oder eine zeitungsanzeige finden, in der steht, dass Du diese eine Nummer anrufen sollst.

Eine Zahlungspflicht? Vertragsabschluss? Wenn Du einen Dialer nutzen willst (***grusel***), musst zu 6 Zeichen eingeben. Wenn Du von Hand die betreffende Nummer wählst, hast Du mindestens 10 Tasten zu drücken. Also, ich denke mal, viel eindeutiger kann man sich gar nicht mit dieser schweineteuren Nummer verbinden lassen. Jedenfalls in diesem speziellen Fall, bei dem der User schon vorher zumindest wusste bzw. wissen musste, dass er ein Risiko eingeht.
Es stellt sich mir in seinem Fall im Moment nur eine Frage: Gilt diese 10-Sekunden-Regel auch bei Dialer-Nummern? Wenn ja, da hat er auch noch laaaaange dem Pfeifen und Piepen der Daten zugehört. 10 Sekunden sind lang. Zähl mal langsam bis 10.

Ich bin nun wirklich kein Dialer-Fan, sondern (inzwischen) eher ein Verfechter der Schweizer Lösung. Aber wir sollten mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Wie gesagt, wenn da irgendjemand versehentlich eine 09009 statt einer z.B. 09008 wählt, kann ich noch ein gewisses Verständnis aufbringen. Hier sähe ich das einzige echte Problem in Bezug auf diese Nummer, gegen das man etwas unternehmen müsste - wenn man das nicht schon durch eine 10-Sekunden-Regel getan hat.


----------



## Dino (23 Juli 2004)

Und noch eines, was mir gerade so auffällt! Offensichtlich hat dem User ein Test nicht gereicht. Nee, er musste noch ein 2. Mal mit der Hand auf die Herdplatte, weil es offenbar nicht gleich wehgetan hat.

2 x 30 €!

No Comment!


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Juli 2004)

Entschuldige, ich ging davon aus, das der Betreffende (Warum sagt der selbst nichts mehr dazu?) davon ausging, es mit einem Sprachtelephoniedienst zu tun zu haben, und die Kostenansage mal kontrollieren wollte, als er dann nur piepsen hörte noch mal wählte weil er dachte ein technisches Problem wäre aufgetreten. 
Dass das wählen einer Nummer eine Willenserklärung ist, klar. Das hier ein Irrtum sich in die Willenserklärung eingeschlichen hat, würde ich jedenfalls so sehen.
Warum ich so auf dem Content rumhacke:
Weil ich in meinem Altfall einen solchen nicht bekommen habe, sondern dachte ganz normal über einen Billiganbieter verbunden zu sein um kostenlose Seiten wie web.de usw. anzukucken. 
Aber mein dfü wurde manipuliert.
Gelabber vom Netzbetreiber: Wir sind nur für die Bereitstellung der Verbindung zuständig, das Geld geht an den Contentanbieter.
Ja, für was will der denn Geld? Die Verbindung kostet ein paar Cent. 
Der Content kostet Geld. (Ich weiß nicht welchen Content dieser Anbieter anbietet, will es auch gar nicht wissen und wollte es nie wissen, geschweigeden nutzen.)
Wenn mir obiges passiert wäre wurde ich dem Forderungssteller schreiben:
Hier überweise ich dir 50 Cent für die Verbindungskosten die entstanden sind, den Rest der Rechnung bitte stornieren, weil kein Content bezogen wurde.
Lassen wir den Vergleich doch weiterhumpeln:
Der Mann wollte nicht in die Vorstellung, er wollte die Eintrittspreise erfragen, weil er aber leider blind war hat er nicht gesehen das er nicht an der Kinokasse war sondern schon lange drin in einem Kino in dem einem automatisch das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird sobald man die Türschwelle überschritten hat.
D.


----------



## Dino (23 Juli 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich ging davon aus, das der Betreffende ... davon ausging, es mit einem Sprachtelephoniedienst zu tun zu haben, und die Kostenansage mal kontrollieren wollte...


Hat er doch eigentlich ganz klar geschrieben: "*Dialer-Nummer* über die Tastatur meines Telefons getippt" und


> Der Mann wollte nicht in die Vorstellung, er wollte die Eintrittspreise erfragen, weil er aber leider blind war hat er nicht gesehen das er nicht an der Kinokasse war sondern schon lange drin in einem Kino in dem einem automatisch das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird sobald man die Türschwelle überschritten hat.


Jetzt werden wir aber ein bisschen haarspalterisch, oder? Aber gut, lasse ich mich mal drauf ein...
Unser blindes Opfer hat aber vorher von einem anderen Bekannten erfahren, dass es bei für ihn trotz gutem Sehvermögen schon teuer  geworden ist...
Nee, lass gut sein.

Lass uns mal das Fazit ziehen, dass es Sinn macht, dass wir hier alle potentiell gefährlichen Links rausnehmen, weil es genügend Leute gibt, die mit der hand auf die Herdplatte müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2004)

Könnte ja auch sein, dass jemand per PC zwei Einwahlen verursacht hat - willentlich. Und jetzt nach einer Argumentation sucht, wie er sich um die Bezahlung drücken kann.

Die Story, dass man für einen Freund testhalber eine 0900-Nr. anwählt, ist ja schon sehr seltsam. Dann auch noch zweimal...

Ich kann das hier geschilderte "Problem" nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2004)

Und wenn die Story doch stimmt, muss er wohl nicht zahlen, wegen den oben genannten ersten 10 Sekunden, die nichts kosten dürften. Das steht meines Wissens im Gesetz.


----------



## scrat007 (25 Juli 2004)

Das gilt aber bisher nur für Mehrwertnummern die für Telefondienste freigeschaltet sind, oder irre ich da?

Das war eine Dialernummer, da gelten eventuell andere Regeln, weil man sich da normalerweise nciht verwählt, denn das Programm wählt ja, nicht der Mensch.

Die 10 Sekunden Regel wurde eingeführt das man im Falle des Irrtums beim Wählen keine Kosten hat, aber er hat ja selber zugegeben die Nummer von Hand gewählt zu haben, obwohl er wußte das es eine Dialernummer ist, er hat es sogar zwei mal versucht. 
Er ist praktisch mit einem kaputten Tank zur Tankstelle gefahren obwohl er wußte das der Tank unten ein Loch hat, hat etwas getankt nur um zu sehen ob der Tank wirklich so stark undicht ist, und will jetzt den Sprit nicht bezahlen weil sein Tank den Sprit nicht hält. Er hat sogar zweimal versucht in den kaputten Tank Sprit zu tanken.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich würde mich trozdem .... den Dailerbetreiber wenden, wenn er sieht das keine richtige Einwahl vorhanden war (kein Datenfluß), storniert er die Rechnung vielleicht.



Scheint die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein, da wieder raus zu kommen. Zumindest Mainpean/Intexus oder auch QuestNet und GN beteuern immer wieder, dass in derartigen Fällen Gnade vor Recht ergeht. Mit der T-Com braucht man an dieser Stelle eigentlich überhaupt nicht zu verhandeln, insbesondere dann, wenn die gewählte Nummer zu einem registrierten Dialer gehört.


----------



## OskarMaria (25 Juli 2004)

Ich sehe den Vorgang völlig anders. Es handelt sich in diesem Fall um eine Telefonnummer, die nur im Zusammenhang mit einer Computereinwahl sinnvoll zu nutzen ist. Nur in diesem Fall wäre vielleicht der horrende Preis zu rechtfertigen.

Der Nummernbetreiber hat deshalb nach meiner Ansicht sicherzustellen, dass eine versehentliche Anwahl über Telefon zu keiner Berechnung führt, die über die normal zu erwartenden Telefongebühren hinaus geht. Also maximal etwa 2 Euro pro Minute. Das dürfte technisch kein großes Problem sein.

Ansprechpartner ist die Telekom. Ich würde mit genau dieser Begründung Widerspruch einlegen. Da die Einwahlen jederzeit nur kurze Zeit vorgenommen wurden, ist offensichtlich, dass hier niemand besondere "Mehrwert"-Leistungen in Anspruch nehmen wollte.

OskarMaria


----------



## IM (25 Juli 2004)

Lieber Oskarmaria,

wie kommst du darauf das eine 30 Euro Nummer nur in Verbindung mit einem Einwahlprogramm nutzbar ist ?

Es gibt schon Bezahllösungen, da muss der Kunde eine Telefonnummer anrufen und erhält dort einen PIN.
Damit kann er für einen bestimmten Zeitraum kostenpflichtige Dienste im Netz nutzen, so z.B.

- Erotikzugänge
- Videodownloads
- Software downloads

(Das letztere gefällt dir und den Warez Foren in und mit denen du dich tummelst) sicherlich nicht so - aber Leistung kostet nun mal Geld.


----------



## drboe (25 Juli 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Leute, nee! Ich fass es nicht! Da wählt jemand bewusst eine Nummer, von der er definitiv weiß, dass sie Geld kostet, und ist dann überrascht, dass es Geld kostet.


Ja, sieh 'mal einer an! Ich wähle die Nummer der Tante, eines Freundes, einer Bank oder einer Behörde und - hoppla! das kostet. Hättest du echt nicht vermutet, oder? Wählst Du nur kostenlose Service-Nummern? 



> Wie - bitteschön - soll eine Gebührenansage erfolgen bei einer Nummer, die für Dialer reserviert ist?


Problematisch, weil Modems auf Voice sensibel reagieren. Es sollte aber technisch kein Problem sein, wenn auf den Carrier keine Antwort kommt, die Verbindung von der gerufenen Seite (ISP) aus zu terminieren, ggf. unter Wechsel auf eine Bandansage.



> Genau wegen solcher Leute sind wir als Moderatoren so restriktiv bzgl. der Nennung mögölicherweise gefährlicher URLs. Die Neugier siegt über den gesunden Menschenverstand.


Ach was. Euer Verhalten diesbezüglich ist m. E. albern und teils nah an Paranoia. 



> Wie die kleinen Kinder! "Vorsicht, die Herdplatte ist heiß!" Und prompt muss Junior das testen...
> Da nichts Gegenteiliges bekannt ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass hinter der 09009 tatsächlich ein Content auf einen zahlungswilligen Nutzer wartet. Der Betreiber hat hat mit seiner Nummer, seinem Dialer und seinem Server die Vorausetzungen für eine Verbindung mit diesem Content geschaffen. Gleichzeitig wird diese spezielle 09009 nicht irgendwo als Einwahlnummer beworben. Es bedarf also schon einen funktionsfähigen Windows-PCs mit Modem, dass diese Nummer gewählt wird. Und nun kommt xy und wählt diese Nummer von Hand...


Da siehst Du 'mal, wie schnell man sich selbst widerlegen kann. Es bedarf eben nicht eines PC, schon gar nicht eines "Windows-PC", um Rufnummern zu wählen. Es genügt die Kenntnis der Rufnummer. Und ob die "beworben" wird, oder hier bzw. auf einer Rechnung/einem Verbindungsnachweis genannt wird, ist völlig unerheblich. Mit der Wahl einer beliebigen Rufnummer kommt nach meiner Auffassung nicht automatisch ein Vertrag mit Dritten zustande.



> Ich könnte nur dann Verständnis aufbringen, wenn xy versehentlich 09009 statt z.B. 09008 gewählt hätte. Solche Verwähler kommen nun mal vor, denn irren ist menschlich und jeder hat schon mal ein "falsch verbunden" geerntet.


Sieh an: Du machst also Dein "Verständnis" an der (behaupteten) Historie der Verbindung fest, nicht an den einzig prüfbaren Fakten (der Verbindung). Das es für die (rechtliche) Bewertung auf das Verständnis ankommt, bezweifle ich ernsthaft.



> Ich bin mir jetzt im Moment gar nicht so ganz sicher, wie sich das mit einer kostenfreien Phase bei 09009 verhält, um solche Verwählern die Möglichkeit zu geben, ihren Irrtum durch Auflegen zu korrigieren. War da nicht mal was mit einer 10-Sekunden-Phase...


Wenn es eine solche gibt, reicht die in anlogen Netzen vermutlich nicht aus. Selbst ein Modem braucht doch meist länger.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (25 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst Du davon, wenn Du Dich mal mit diesem Sachverhalt an die T-Com wendest und der Forderung widerprichst? Das Ergebnis würde mich und bestimmt auch andere schon sehr interessieren.
> Du selbst hast Die Nummer per Tasteneingabe angewählt - ich befürchte, das geht in die Richtung selbst dran Schuld. Allerdings ist die Nummer eigentlich mit einem Dialerprogramm für´s Internet verbunden und war somit nicht als Mehrwertdienst für Telefonie gedacht.


Ich denke, das Ganze geht in Richtung Störung der Geschäftsgrundlage. Darunter fallen Sachverhalte, in denen sich ein Vertragspartner falsche Vorstellungen gemacht hat, und der andere alles ohne eigene Vorstellungen hingenommen hat. Daher würde ich den Rücktritt erklären. Damit dürfte der Vertrag gelöst sein.


----------



## OskarMaria (25 Juli 2004)

IM, Du scheinst noch einiges lernen zu müssen - zum Beispiel die richtige Form der Argumentation. Denn es ist schon seltsam, wenn man mir widerspricht, aber mit den Beispielen meine Argumente bestätigt.

Denn für 
- Erotikzugänge
- Videodownloads
- Software downloads
braucht es doch eines Computers. Und genau dieser wurde bei den Anrufen nicht benutzt.  Falls Du allerdings unter einem Erotikzugang eine Stöhnnummer meinst, dann muß dabei sehr wohl der Preis angesagt werden.

Noch was - tatsächlich trete ich hin und wieder Leuten auf die Füße, die das Internet als Geldesel ansehen. Um Leuten ohne adäquate Gegenleistung Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.  Auch hin und wieder ein paar Webmastern aus der Warezszene, das wäre richtig. Zur Szene gehöre ich damit aber keineswegs. Genausowenig wie zur Dialerszene- nur weil ich hier debattiere.

OM


----------



## technofreak (25 Juli 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dino schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn schon solche  unqualifizierte Kritik, dann auch bitte Roß und Reiter nennen: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=67488ޠ

Diese restriktive Haltung als Paranoia zu bezeichnen, ist schlicht albern und irrelevant. 
Sie wird  einhellig von allen Admins und Moderatoren ohne jeden Abstrich geteilt
und wurde daher auch in den Nutzungsbestimmungen festgelegt und jede Diskussion 
darüber ist überflüssig. 

Wem dies nicht paßt, kann sich in anderen Foren tummeln, die weniger restriktiv sind 

tf


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2004)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Der Nummernbetreiber hat deshalb nach meiner Ansicht sicherzustellen, dass eine versehentliche Anwahl über Telefon zu keiner Berechnung führt, die über die normal zu erwartenden Telefongebühren hinaus geht. Also maximal etwa 2 Euro pro Minute.


Wie soll das denn gehen? Und was die 2 €-Minutenabrechnung betrifft, so würde sich dann der Einwählende wohl nicht mehr über 30 € ärgern sondern über 2 - das bleibt gehupft, wie gesprungen.


----------



## IM (26 Juli 2004)

Frage:

Kannst du eigentlich beweisen dass du mit einem Telefon angerufen hast  - und nicht mit deinem PC ?

Beweise mal ....


----------



## Counselor (26 Juli 2004)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Kannst du eigentlich beweisen dass du mit einem Telefon angerufen hast  - und nicht mit deinem PC ?Beweise mal ....


Wenn das Betriebssystemlog zur fraglichen Zeit keine Einwahl verzeichnet hat, dann dürfte der Beweis gelingen. Als Ergänzung zum Log käme eine Parteivernehmung oder Zeugenbeweis in Betracht.


----------



## scrat007 (26 Juli 2004)

Stimmt, dürfte schwierig werden, zumindest für ihn. Aber der Contentbesitzer müßte es eigentlich nachweißen können, dadurch das zwar gewählt wurde aber kein Kontakt oder Datenaustausch vorhanden war.


----------



## Rex Cramer (26 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich ins Kino gehe und mir dabei die ganze Zeit Augen und Ohren zuhalte, entfällt deshalb die Zahlungspflicht auch nicht. Ganz so einfach kann man eine Einwahl auf einer 09009er Nummer mit dem Telefon also nicht sehen.


Lass bloß das Kino aus dem Spiel. Der Vergleich hinkt mehr als deutlich und ist in den Untiefen dieses Forums bereits zu finden.



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Leute, nee! Ich fass es nicht! Da wählt jemand bewusst eine Nummer, von der er definitiv weiß, dass sie Geld kostet, und ist dann überrascht, dass es Geld kostet. Wie - bitteschön - soll eine Gebührenansage erfolgen bei einer Nummer, die für Dialer reserviert ist?


Wer muss sich das eigentlich anrechnen lassen? Wenn keine Gebührenansage erfolgt ist, kann sie doch auch nicht Vertragsinhalt geworden sein, oder?



			
				IM schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Oskarmaria,
> 
> wie kommst du darauf das eine 30 Euro Nummer nur in Verbindung mit einem Einwahlprogramm nutzbar ist ?


Das muss wohl an der speziellen Rufnummerngasse liegen, die extra dafür vorgesehen ist, oder?



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das Ganze geht in Richtung Störung der Geschäftsgrundlage. Darunter fallen Sachverhalte, in denen sich ein Vertragspartner falsche Vorstellungen gemacht hat, und der andere alles ohne eigene Vorstellungen hingenommen hat. Daher würde ich den Rücktritt erklären. Damit dürfte der Vertrag gelöst sein.


Um einen Vertrag zu lösen, muss doch einer zustande gekommen sein, oder? Wo sind denn die sich deckenden Willenserklärungen?


Ich halte es für ebenso bezeichnend wie bedenklich. Spätestens der Dialeranbieter weiß doch ganz genau, ob eine Datenverbindung überhaupt zustande gekommen ist. Warum dennoch diese Form von Kollateralschaden in Kauf genommen wird, lässt sich doch relativ einfach erklären.


----------



## Counselor (26 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Um einen Vertrag zu lösen, muss doch einer zustande gekommen sein, oder? Wo sind denn die sich deckenden Willenserklärungen?.


In der bewußten händischen Anwahl einer 0900er Nummer. Der Anrufer einer solchen Nummer weiß, daß das Geld kostet. In diesem Fall wußte er sogar, daß es sich um eine Internetdienstleistung handelt. Er war aber im Irrtum darüber, daß bei Internetdienstleistungen keine kostenlose Aufklärung über die Vertragsbedingungen per Bandansage erfolgt, wenn er über das Telefon anruft.


----------



## Mindolluin (26 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Mindolluin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, dann halt abstrakt: 

§ 116 S. 1 BGB: Eine Willenserklärung ist nicht deshalb nichtig, weil sich der Erklärende insgeheim vorbehält, das Erklärte nicht zu wollen.

Eine empfangsbedürftige Willenserklärung ist so auszulegen, wie der Erklärungsempfänger sie nach Treu und Glauben unter Berücksichtigung der Verkehrssitte verstehen musste.

Ein Dialeranbieter muss das "Klingeln seines Telefons" als Vertragsangebot verstehen. Das ist nämliche die völlig Verkehrsübliche Art, ein Angebot für den Vertrag über die Inanspruchnahme einer Dialerdienstleistung zu machen. Auf die tatsächliche Inanspruchnahme einer Leistung kommt es am Ende garnicht an.

Gruß, Mindolluin


----------



## drboe (26 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Nicht Alles, was Dir nicht paßt ist deswegen unqualifiziert. 

2. kommt die "Diskussion" (eine einzige Feststellungen zum Thema ist eigentlich keine) dadurch zustande, dass sich ein Moderator selbstgefällig auf die angeblich notwendige und nützliche Beschränkung beruft. Diese nun als überflüssig, albern oder auch (fast) paranoid zu empfinden, ist sicher eine zulässige, persönliche Feststellung, die exakt an der Stelle paßt.

3. darauf reflexhaft wie folgt zu reagieren



> Wem dies nicht paßt, kann sich in anderen Foren tummeln, die weniger restriktiv sind


zeigt, wie wenig Ahnung Du von Diskussionen hast. Erinnert zudem ein wenig an den Satz, wem es hier (in der BRD) nicht passe, der könne ja in den Osten (gemeint war die DDR) gehen. Es besteht wohl keine Verpflichtung in einer Diskussion *alle* Positionen anderer zu teilen, selbst wenn es in wesentlichen Punkten grundsätzliche Übereinstimmung gibt. Wenn Du solches nicht begreifst, wäre es ggf. angebracht, wenn Du Deinen Status überprüfst bzw. aufgibst.

4. erinnert das Argument, die betreffende Einstellung würde von allen Moderatoren geteilt an die berüchtigten Fliegen, die nicht irren können, weil es schließlich so viele sind. 

"Roß und Reiter" sind bei der Kritik an der Regel übrigens von mir korrekt adressiert. Der User (siehe Dein Link oben) kann für diese Regeln nämlich gar nichts, und zwar unabhängig davon, ob er sich im speziellen Falle nun dusselig verhalten hat oder nicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Um einen Vertrag zu lösen, muss doch einer zustande gekommen sein, oder? Wo sind denn die sich deckenden Willenserklärungen?
> 
> Ich halte es für ebenso bezeichnend wie bedenklich. Spätestens der Dialeranbieter weiß doch ganz genau, ob eine Datenverbindung überhaupt zustande gekommen ist. Warum dennoch diese Form von Kollateralschaden in Kauf genommen wird, lässt sich doch relativ einfach erklären.


Der Vertrag kam mEn dadurch zu stande, als der Nutzer willentlich eine Mehrwertnummer bedient hatte, von der er hätte wissen müssen, dass die Einwahl zu erhöhten Kosten führt. Blos der Vertrag hinkt, wohin gegen die Session einwandfrei (gem. Telefonrechnung) zu stande kam. Die Willenserklärungen werden durch die Tastatureingabe (oder Drehen der Wählscheibe) durch den Anwählenden mit der Verfügbarkeit der Verbindung über den Netzbetreiber, zum Inhalt am Server des Contentanbieters oder dessen Bereitstellers, initiiert.
Wie nun schon mehrfach hier gepostet - die Verbindung kam unstrittig zu stande. Ob der Mehrwert jedoch tatsächlich bezahlt werden muss, ist Sache zwischen dem sich einwählenden Telefonendkunden und dem Bereitsteller des Internetangebotes. Dazu braucht es keinen Streit, der Einwählende bzw. der Telefonanschlussinhaber muss sich mit dem Registrierungsverpflichteten des angewählten Mehrwertes auseinander setzen. Der Rechungssteller (z. B. T-Com) kann den Endkunden nicht aus der Rechung entlassen, da die Verbindung eben unstrittig zur Verfügung gestellt worden war.


----------



## drboe (26 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dialeranbieter muss das "Klingeln seines Telefons" als Vertragsangebot verstehen. Das ist nämliche die völlig Verkehrsübliche Art, ein Angebot für den Vertrag über die Inanspruchnahme einer Dialerdienstleistung zu machen. Auf die tatsächliche Inanspruchnahme einer Leistung kommt es am Ende garnicht an.


Ich bezweifle, dass das Klingeln eines Telefons bereits ein Angebot zum Abschluß eines Vertrages darstellt. Der einzige Vertrag, der zu dem Zeitpunkt greift, ist der des Anrufers mit dem Carrier, und zwar bezüglich des Punktes, im Selbstwähldienst die Erreichbarkeit sämtlicher Rufnummern/Telefonnetze - ggf. bis auf definierte Ausnahmen - sicherzustellen, sowie die Verpflichtung des Anrufers, technisches Gerät zu nutzen, das für die Anschaltung an das Netz des Carriers freigegeben ist oder vom Carrier selbst gestellt wird.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Mindolluin (26 Juli 2004)

Indem ich irgendwo anrufe, gebe ich eine Willenserklärung ab, eine Verbindung mit dem Inhaber des Anschlusses aufnehmen zu wollen. Wenn es sich bei der angerufenen Nummern um eine Mehrwertdiensterufnummer handelt, muss der Angerufene diese Erklärung so verstehen, dass auch die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes gewünscht wird.

Aber mal andersrum gefragt: Wenn nicht da, wo siehst du das Vertragsangebot? 

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## Rex Cramer (26 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> § 116 S. 1 BGB: Eine Willenserklärung ist nicht deshalb nichtig, weil sich der Erklärende insgeheim vorbehält, das Erklärte nicht zu wollen.


Abstrakt gibt es keinen insgeheimen Vorbehalt, weil der "Kunde" überhaupt nicht weiß, was für einen Inhalt die Willenserklärung dem Empfängerhorizont nach haben sollte. Was für eine Willenserklärung hat er denn abgegeben?



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dialeranbieter muss das "Klingeln seines Telefons" als Vertragsangebot verstehen. Das ist nämliche die völlig Verkehrsübliche Art, ein Angebot für den Vertrag über die Inanspruchnahme einer Dialerdienstleistung zu machen. Auf die tatsächliche Inanspruchnahme einer Leistung kommt es am Ende garnicht an.


Achtung, Holzweg. Bestens in der neueren Rechtsprechung widerlegt...



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vertrag kam mEn dadurch zu stande, als der Nutzer willentlich eine Mehrwertnummer bedient hatte, von der er hätte wissen müssen, dass die Einwahl zu erhöhten Kosten führt.


Zu einem Vertrag gehört aber ein wenig mehr als "wissen zu können", dass es was kostet. Es stellt sich die Frage, wie viel es kostet und welcher Gegenwert der Leistung entgegensteht. Über diese Punkte bin ich bei einer fernmündlichen Anwahl völlig im Dunkeln. Die Leistungen beider Parteien sind nicht ersichtlich.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Blos der Vertrag hinkt, wohin gegen die Session einwandfrei (gem. Telefonrechnung) zu stande kam.


Genau das ist nicht der Fall. Dazu wäre eine Datenverbindung notwendig gewesen, die technisch unter diesen Bedingungen erst gar nicht möglich ist.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie nun schon mehrfach hier gepostet - die Verbindung kam unstrittig zu stande.


Das stimmt, allerdings begründet sie nicht automatisch einen Zahlungsanspruch. Als alter Forenhase sollte Dir das doch klar sein.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu braucht es keinen Streit, der Einwählende bzw. der Telefonanschlussinhaber muss sich mit dem Registrierungsverpflichteten des angewählten Mehrwertes auseinander setzen.


Es wurde kein Mehrwert angewählt, sondern eine Nummer. Derjenige, der sich verwählt hat, wollte keinen Mehrwert haben und der abrechnende Dialeranbieter war nicht in der Lage, die Anwahl einem bestimmten Mehrwert zuzuordnen. Es dürfte Dir ja auch bekannt sein, dass über einzelne Rufnummern eine Unzahl dieser Dienste angeboten wird, die sich nur über den speziellen Dialer aufrufen lassen.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rechungssteller (z. B. T-Com) kann den Endkunden nicht aus der Rechung entlassen, da die Verbindung eben unstrittig zur Verfügung gestellt worden war.


Muss er sogar, wenn das Protokoll ergeben würde, dass keine Datenverbindung zustande kam. Deswegen ist der Netzbetreiber und nicht der Rattenschwanz hintendran der richtige Ansprechpartner. Ihm stehen alle Wege des Nachweises offen, dass es sich doch um eine Datenverbindung gehandelt hat.


----------



## Counselor (26 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Mindolluin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht ganz: Wenn er einen regelkonformen Dialer einsetzt, dann darf er Anrufe als Vertragsangebote auffassen.





			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du ins Blaue hinein so eine Nummer per Hand anwählst, dann ist es so, wie Reducal sagt. Man kann nämlich auch Verträge schließen, und der Gegenseite die Bestimmung der Vergütung überlassen (wie beim Tierarztvertrag). Daß hier kein Leistungsaustausch stattfand, ist Folge eines Irrtums; möglicherweise eine Störung der Geschäftsgrundlage oder eine Leistungsstörung (die der Anbieter aber sicher nicht zu vertreten hat).


----------



## drboe (26 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Indem ich irgendwo anrufe, gebe ich eine Willenserklärung ab, eine Verbindung mit dem Inhaber des Anschlusses aufnehmen zu wollen. Wenn es sich bei der angerufenen Nummern um eine Mehrwertdiensterufnummer handelt, muss der Angerufene diese Erklärung so verstehen, dass auch die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes gewünscht wird.
> 
> Aber mal andersrum gefragt: Wenn nicht da, wo siehst du das Vertragsangebot?


Wenn man eine Rufnummer wählt, noch dazu manuell, gibt man damit einzig zu erkennen, das man eine fernmündliche Kontaktaufnahme mit der Gegenseite anstrebt. Die technische Realisierungsmöglichkeit zu solcher Kontaktaufnahme ist Grundlage des zuvor schriftlich geschlossenen Vertrages mit dem Carrier. Wenn ich eine Rufnummer im Telefonselbstwähldienst wähle, dann gibt es über diese vertragsgemäße Nutzung der Kommunikationseinrichtung/Infrastruktur hinaus an keiner Stelle schlüssig ein Vertragsangebot an Dritte. Ein solches Angebot könnte allenfalls mündlich während des Gesprächs zwischen den Kommunikationspartnern erfolgen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2004)

Erstmal Dank allen Beitragenden, dass hier eine (für mich) wirklich interessante Diskussion entstanden ist.



			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem ersten Beitrag zum Thema schrieb der Gast folgendes:





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... keine Gegenleistung erhalten, außer dem Piepser...


Der Piepser ist der hörbare Datenstrom (ähnlich dem Geräusch bei einer Faxverbindung). Der Netzbetreiber kann mEn nicht feststellen, das die Einwahl mit einem Telefon durchgeführt wurde. Die Verbindung selbst war eine Datenverbindung zum Server des Dialeranbieters. Das Piepsgeräusch signalisierte bereits, dass die Datenanforderung durch den Server eingesetz hatte aber die Anfrage nicht beantwortet wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

Noch ein Aspekt: Angenommen, der Vertrag mit dem Mehrwertdienstleister wäre tatsächlich zustande gekommen (z.B. wie weiter oben geschrieben wegen BGB §116 Abs. 1), dürfte auch die Einrede, gar kein Modem benutzt zu haben, ins Leere laufen. Ich sehe in dem Fall nämlich Annahmeverzug (BGB §293).


----------



## Counselor (26 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe in dem Fall nämlich Annahmeverzug (BGB §293).


Das meinte ich mit Leistungsstörung, die der Contentanbieter nicht zu vertreten hat.


----------



## Rex Cramer (26 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbindung selbst war eine Datenverbindung zum Server des Dialeranbieters. Das Piepsgeräusch signalisierte bereits, dass die Datenanforderung durch den Server eingesetz hatte aber die Anfrage nicht beantwortet wurde.


Genau das ist nicht der Fall. Zwar wurden Datensignale gesendet, aber eine Datenverbindung kam nicht zustande.

Vielleicht könnte sich Andreas ja mal zu dem Problem äußern und beantworten, wie man das bei Intexus handhabt. Wenn ich eine Mehrwertnummer händisch anwähle, dann kommt zwar eine Verbindung zustande, aber mangels Dialer und übertragener Daten, kann der Dialeranbieter diese Verbindung keinem bestimmten Angebot zuordnen, das über die betroffene Rufnummer bedient wird. Über einzelne Rufnummern werden tausende Mehrwertangebote abgerechnet und dies gelingt letztendlich nur mit dem Dialer, der beim Handshake die betreffenden Daten übertragen muss. Das heißt, der Netzbetreiber inkassiert, leitet die 30€ an den Dialeranbieter weiter und dieser kann keinen Anteil an einen Inhalteanbieter ausbezahlen, weil a) kein Inhalt verlangt war und er b) auch nicht in der Lage war, die Einwahl einem Inhalt(eanbieter) zuzuordnen. Dann hätte in diesem speziellen Fall Intexus nicht einmal nach den eigenen AGB leisten können. Andreas hat ja mehrfach geschrieben, dass sie jede Einwahl dem betreffenden Angebot zuordnen können. Dann müssen sie auch diese Fälle aussieben können. Letztendlich bleibt die reine Verbindungsleistung für die Einwahl ohne jeglichen Mehrwert. Warum sollte dann ein Anspruch auf die Vergütung des Mehrwerts bestehen?


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Juli 2004)

In dieser Diskussion akkumulieren sich die Dinge, die mir die Abrechnung von Dienstleistungen über die Telephonrechnung als völlig ungeeignet erscheinen lassen, da viel zu unsicher und Risiko fast nur auf der Seite des Verbrauchers. 
Rechnet der ach so seriöse (und davon will ich mal spasseshalber ausgehen) Contentanbieter nur ab, sobald Daten (Gehen wir ruhig auch mal davon aus, das die Daten, wenn sie denn geflossen wären ihr Geld wert sind), geflossen sind? Nein!
Argumentation: Es hat geklingelt, meine Maschine ist rangegangen, also hat der Anrufer zu zahlen.
Diese Maschine hat elektrische Impulse als Aufforderung an einen am anderen Ende der Leitung vermuteten Rechner, an dem ein sich seines Tuns bewußter User sitzt, gesendet, sich zu melden und Content abzufragen. 
Es kam keine Antwort. Was wohl darauf hindeutet, das der am anderen Ende der Leitung keinen Vertrag schließen will.
Ein leichtes wäre es, diese Geldmaschine so zu programmieren, das sie in einem solchen Fall eine Rechnungslegung stoppen würde. 
Weil:
Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, das hier zwei Sachverhalte, die getrennt betrachtet werden müssen, existieren.
1. Der Vertrag mit Telekmm oder anderem Anbieter über die Bereitstellung von Verbindungen für Sprachtelephonie sowie Datentransport. Die Preise dafür liegen im Centbereich.
2. Die Abrechnung von Mehrwertdienstleistungen. 
Hierfür muss ein neuer, gesonderter Vertrag geschlossen werden.
Und ich würde es sehr bedenklich finden, wenn zum Vertragschließen schon die Anwahl einer Nummer genügen würde. 
Mein Vorschlag:
Bei Leistungen, die über Dialer abgerechnet werden, sollte dem Nutzer ein Datenflußprotokoll bereitgestellt werden. Der Maurer muß ja auch einen Stundenzettel ausfüllen.
Denn eines sollte Grundsatz bei jedem Dienstleistungsvertrag bleiben:
Ohne Leistung keine Bezahlung. 
D.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

Eben, damit sind wir nun doch auf einer Linie. Der "Gast" muss sich mit dem Dialeranbieter kurz schließen. Dort laufen derartige "Fehlverbindungen" bestimmt auf einen speziellen Posten und warten nur darauf, wieder zurück gefordert zu werden (sicher abschlägig einem Verwaltungsaufwand). Doch wenn niemand da anfragt, dann bleibt die nicht zuordenbare Anbietervergütung eine gewisse Zeit da liegen und fließt schließlich in das Eigentum des Dialerunternehmen ein.


----------



## Aaron (26 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Juli 2004)

Noch ist es dankenswerter Weise  so, dass das Forderungsstellen hierzulande an gewisse Regeln genüpft ist.
Nachzulesen im BGB und sonstwo.
Lesetip: "Die Schuldrechtsreform" LEU-Verlag.
Da schwirrt also ein Betrag auf einer Telephonrechnung rum, der keinem Contentanbieter zugeordnet werden kann. Wer bekommt dann das Geld? Wer ist Inhaber der Forderung?
Hier beginnt sich die Argumentiererei im Kreis zu drehen. 
Ich warte nur auf das obligatorische:
"Nu geb's doch zu, du hast dir einen rutergeholt, zahl gefälligst."

An jedes Abrechnungssystem kann man mit gutem Recht die Anforderungen stellen:
Minimierung der Manipulationsmöglichkeiten,
Konkreter Nachweis der erbrachten Leistung
Schutz vor Fehlbedienung


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, damit sind wir nun doch auf einer Linie...


@ Rex, das war von mir.



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein leichtes wäre es, diese Geldmaschine so zu programmieren, das sie in einem solchen Fall eine Rechnungslegung stoppen würde...


Ich melde hier Zweifel an, dass das wirklich ein leichtes wäre. Wenn so eine Technologie für den Dialeranbieter möglich ist, dann hätte der sie bestimmt längst eingesetzt, um nicht zusätzlich noch weiteren Ärger zu erleben. Gebillt wird über den Netzbetreiber - wenn der Anruf bei dem angerufenen Server eingeht, ist die Abrechnung bereits fertig.

@ Aaron


			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Dank allen Beitragenden, dass hier eine (für mich) wirklich interessante Diskussion entstanden ist.


Schade, dass wider mal einer, der eigentlich nutzvolleres beitragen könnte, es vorzieht lieber rum zu motzen als was konstruktives abzulassen. Immerhin könnten auch Deine Kunden betroffen sein.


----------



## Dino (26 Juli 2004)

Eyh, Aaron, lerne erst selbst einmal, wie man mit ein Angebot aufbaut, das auch dem eiligen Seitenbesucher ohne Zweifel als kostenpflichtig auffällt! Wie wäre es mal mit dem Versuch, den wesentlichsten Bestandteil des Angebots, nämlich den Preis, in den Fokus des Betrachters zu rücken! Geht ganz einfach.... Große Schrift und mitten auf der Seite!


----------



## galdikas (26 Juli 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich würde es sehr bedenklich finden, wenn zum Vertragschließen schon die Anwahl einer Nummer genügen würde.



Ich nicht.

Es müßte nur sauber getrennt werden:

Wenn es um einen vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruch aus der Erbringung der Leistung  "Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung einer Sprach-Telekommunikations-Verbindung" eines Telekommunikationsnetzbetreibers, dann dürfte sich dieser Netzbetreiber darauf verlassen, daß sich in einem vom Anschluß X ausgehenden Einwahlsignal eine bewußte und gewollte Absicht des Anschlußinhabers äußert, ihn mit der Ausführung der Leistung "Weiterleiten des Anrufs an den Anschluß unter der gewählten Rufnummer, Herstellung der Verbindung bei Entgegennahme durch den Angerufenen, Aufrechterhalten der Verbindung" zu beauftragen.

Wenn es um einen vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruch aus der Erbringung einer über die rein technische Verbindungsleistungen hinausreichenden (Mehrwert-)Leistung wie etwa einer Gesprächsführung, Beratung, Datenübermittlung usw. geht, dann hätte der Diensteanbieter die Umstände darzulegen, die es aus seiner Sicht als unter einer Mehrwertnummer erreichbarer Anschlußinhaber sein Vertrauen im Augenblick des bei auf seinem Anschluß eingehenden Anrufs rechtfertigen könnten. Und zwar sein Vertrauen in die Tatsache, daß 
damit die bewußte und gewollte Bestellung seiner Mehrwert-Dienstleistung vom Inhaber desjenigen Anschlusses erklärt wird, von dem aus das Anrufsignal auf seinem Anschluß eingeht. Erst wenn ein solch schutzwürdiger Vertrauenstatbestand ersichtlich wäre, erst dann dürfte der angerufe Mehrwert-Dienstleister aufs Geratewohl mit Vergütungsanspruch drauflosdienstleisten, auch wenn in Wahrkeit gar keine Bestellung seiner Dienste gewollt gewesen sein sollte. Sei es, weil der Anschlußinhaber schon überhaupt keine bewußten Handlungen vorgenommen hatte ( bei Bewußtlosigkeit, Hypnose, usw. ), sei es, weil von ihm keine bedeutsamen Äußerungen beabsichtigt waren, oder weil er sich insgeheim vorbehalten hatte, das Erklärte eigentlich nicht zu wollen.)

Wenn keine solche Trennung erfolgt, dann könnte der Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter versucht sein, für sich dieselbe Position wie die eines Erbringers der grundlegenden, rein technischen Telekommunikationsdiestleistungen reklamieren zu wollen. Und zwar mit dem Hintergedanken, sich ebenfalls bei jedem Anruf wie dieser darauf verlassen zu dürfen, die eigene Leistung im Vertrauen auf eine bewußte und gewollte Beauftragung, und deshalb vergütungsanspruchsberechtigt, erbringen zu können.



> Mein Vorschlag:
> Bei Leistungen, die über Dialer abgerechnet werden, sollte dem Nutzer ein Datenflußprotokoll bereitgestellt werden. Der Maurer muß ja auch einen Stundenzettel ausfüllen.
> Denn eines sollte Grundsatz bei jedem Dienstleistungsvertrag bleiben:
> Ohne Leistung keine Bezahlung.
> D.



Gegenüber Verbrauchern ist dieser Grundsatz übrigens sogar verschärft: ohne Bestellung sogar *trotz* Leistung keine Bezahlung (es sei denn, dem Verbraucher mußte nachweislich die irrige Bestellvorstellung des Leistenden bekannt gewesen sein.) 

Mein Vorschlag: jeder Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter sollte offenlegen, weshalb er annehmen durfte, daß ein auf seinem Anschluß eingehender Anruf von ihm redlicherweise als eine bewußte und gewollte Mehrwertdienste-Bestellung aufgefaßt werden durfte.  Das dürfte schwieriger sein als die Rechtfertigung eines Netzbetreibers, jeden x-beliebigen Anruf als bewußte und gewollte Bestellung einer schlichten Telekommunikations-Verbindungsleistung begreifen zu dürfen, und (cent-)gebührenauslösend ausführen zu können.

gal.


----------



## Rex Cramer (26 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Na super, jetzt müssen die Anbieter auch noch dafür sorgen, dass ihre Nummern (die nicht einmal beworben werden) nicht angerufen werden können...


Das ist weder das Problem noch das Thema. Allerdings mag ich Dir echt mal im Mondschein begegnen und Dir erklären, wie das Leben funktioniert...  



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich melde hier Zweifel an, dass das wirklich ein leichtes wäre. Wenn so eine Technologie für den Dialeranbieter möglich ist, dann hätte der sie bestimmt längst eingesetzt, um nicht zusätzlich noch weiteren Ärger zu erleben. Gebillt wird über den Netzbetreiber - wenn der Anruf bei dem angerufenen Server eingeht, ist die Abrechnung bereits fertig.


Bei Intexus werkelt eine Radius-Datenbank, wenn ich recht informiert bin. Wozu betreibt man so ein Ding und was speichert die denn so? Wenn unser Andreas doch bereits behauptet hat, dass sich die Anrufe auch konkreten Angeboten zuweisen lassen und sich auch beweisen lässt, dass jemand ein Angebot nutzen lässt, dann muss sich doch auch das Gegenteil ohne Mehraufwand feststellen lassen. Wenn sich der Kollateralschaden allerdings in einem gefahrlosen Plus in der eigenen Kasse niederschlägt, nimmt man das natürlich gerne in Kauf.

Warum sollte der Dialeranbieter erst mal Geld erhalten, auf das er überhaupt keinen Anspruch hat und dann auch noch eine Aufwandsentschädigung für den Transfer zurück zum Geschädigten erhalten? Da muss man doch mit den Ohren schlackern.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag: ....


Und welche Marschrichtung siehst Du hier im speziellen Fall?


----------



## birdie866 (27 Juli 2004)

*Ich bin die Betroffene....*

Hallo Leute, ich war ein paar Tage weg, hab jetzt wieder ins Forum geschaut und war ganz überrascht, wie viele Beiträge hier gepostet sind. Vielen Dank! Noch mal kurz zur Erklärung, wie es zu der Einwahl kam:

Ich bin eine Frau, und noch dazu Mutter zweier kleiner Kinder. Das soll nicht heißen, daß ich deswegen einen IQ unter 80 habe, aber ich beschäftige mich normalerweise mit anderen Dingen als mit Telefongebühren, PC-Kram etc. Ich wuße nicht, daß es sich bei 0900-9-Nr. um eine Rufnummerngasse (kannte das Wort bisher noch gar nicht) für Dialer handelt. Ging auch aus der Rechnung nicht hervor, dort stand nur die Rufnummer im Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Ich hab 1 x gewählt, aber sofort wieder aufgelegt, weil ich an die Gebühren dachte, dann fiel mir ein, daß es eine Preis-Ansage gibt (bei 0190) und hab nochmal gewählt und das Piepsen gehört. Das macht dann in der Rechnung 1 Sekunde und 15 Sekunden Verbindung = 2 x 30 Euro. 

Nun zu euren Beiträgen:

Reducal: Ja, die Telekom stellt sich stur, da der Dialer bei der RegTP grünes Licht hat. Sie schreibt u.a.: Die angewählte Verbindung wurde erstellt und damit wurde die kostenpflichtige Leistung der TCom und des Anbieters erbracht und ist zu bezahlen. 

Plattenputzer: Danke für deine Unterstützung! Und für deine tollen bildlichen Vergleiche (Küche, Kino, Käse...), hat mir gut gefallen.

Dino: Du warst ja recht streng mit mir. Ich sehe ja ein, daß es ziemlich naiv war diese Nummer zu wählen. Ich hab mich ja inzwischen auch Dank dieses Forums weitergebildet und weiß jetzt ja auch was ein Dialer ist. Aber als ich die Nummer gewählt habe wußte ich es noch nicht. Und ich wußte auch nicht, daß man ohne Einwilligung zu den Gebühren in einer Sekunde 30 Euro los ist.  Wo bleibt denn da die von dir erwähnte 10-Sekunden-Phase? Und wieso gibt es eine Preisansageplicht bei 0190-Nr, wo die Minute nur 1,86 kostet, wenn bei mir für 1 Sek 30 Euro ohne Ansage abgerechnet werden, und das sogar ohne Content?
Die Nummer zu wählen war keine Willenserklärung mit einem Dialer verbunden zu werden, sondern eine Info über den Betreiber der Nummer zu erhalten. 

Reducal:  und übrigens ist es mir nicht egal, ob ich 4 oder 60 euro bezahle, mit den 56 euro kann ich mir wirklich schönere Sachen vorstellen, die ich mit meiner Familie unternehmen kann

Rex Cramer: ja, es handelt sich hier um eine Nr. von Andreas, hinter der genau 1451 verschiedene Inhalteeanbieter stehen. Es wird gerade bei Intexus geprüft, also warte ich mal ab.

Dr.Boe: Danke für die Unterstützung

Und auch bei allen anderen Postern möchte ich mich bedanken, egal ob pro oder contra, es war auf jeden Fall interessant die verschiedenen Standpunkte kennenzulernen. 

Ich werde jetzt mal abwarten, was sich bei der t-com und Andreas noch ergibt. Schönen Tag noch, Anke


----------



## Mindolluin (27 Juli 2004)

*Re: Ich bin die Betroffene....*



			
				birdie866 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso gibt es eine Preisansageplicht bei 0190-Nr, wo die Minute nur 1,86 kostet, wenn bei mir für 1 Sek 30 Euro ohne Ansage abgerechnet werden, und das sogar ohne Content?
> Die Nummer zu wählen war keine Willenserklärung mit einem Dialer verbunden zu werden, sondern eine Info über den Betreiber der Nummer zu erhalten.



Das erste wenigstens kann ich erklären: Die Nummer, die du gewählt hast, soll wohl zeitunabhängig abgerechnet werden. Dafür dürfen bis zu 30 €/Einwahl verlangt werden. Die Preisansagepflicht gilt auch für so tarifierte Nummern. Problematishc ist die Frage, ob diese Verpflichtung auch bei 09009er-Nummern gilt, da diese regelmäßig nur mit Dialern genutzt werden.
Persönlich bin ich allerdings der Ansicht, dass diese Verpflichtung für alle Mehrwertdiensterufnummern gilt, mit Ausnahme derer, die für Faxdienste verwendet werden (speziell im Gesetz gereglt). Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht, mag dahingestellt sein.

Zur Willenserklärung: Bei der Auslegung einer Willenserklärung wird nicht ausschließlich auf deinen Willen, sondern auch darauf abgestellt, wie der Empfänger sie verstehen durfte. Da kommt es sehr auf den Einzelfall drauf an. Ein Ordnungsgemäßer Dialeranbieter (!) darf aber wohl davon ausgehen, dass wenn sein Telefon klingelt jemand einen Vertrag schließen will, denn das ist die übliche (einzige) Form, wie derartige Verträge angebahnt werden können.

Gruß und viel Glück in deinem weiteren Bemühen, Mindolluin


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2004)

*Re: Ich bin die Betroffene....*



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Ordnungsgemäßer Dialeranbieter (!) darf aber wohl davon ausgehen,
> dass wenn sein Telefon klingelt jemand einen Vertrag schließen will, denn das ist die übliche (einzige)
> Form, wie derartige Verträge angebahnt werden können.



zum einen "klingelt kein Telefon,  zum anderen würde mich schon mal interessieren, 
wer sich denn das Geld in die Tasche steckt, bei den  über 1000enden  Anbietern , die sich diese Nummern
 teilen und nur durch den gemeinsamen Verwalter ihre "Kuchenstücke" zugeteilt bekommen. 
Da bei diesem Fall  überhaupt keine  "Mehrwert"-leistung erbracht wurde, darf sich der
 Kuchenverwalter den Irrtum einsacken? seltsame Logik...

Ein Blick in die Datenbank der RegTP hift viel..., die Mehrzahl aller Nummern wird "geshared" 

cp


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Willenserklärung: Bei der Auslegung einer Willenserklärung wird nicht ausschließlich auf deinen Willen, sondern auch darauf abgestellt, wie der Empfänger sie verstehen durfte. Da kommt es sehr auf den Einzelfall drauf an. Ein Ordnungsgemäßer Dialeranbieter (!) darf aber wohl davon ausgehen, dass wenn sein Telefon klingelt jemand einen Vertrag schließen will, denn das ist die übliche (einzige) Form, wie derartige Verträge angebahnt werden können.


Darf er das? Schließlich fehlt der Willenserklärung (wenn sie denn so aufgefasst werden darf) ein wichtiges Detail, die es dem Dialeranbieter unmöglich macht, seine Leistung zu erbringen. Er kann keine Verbindung zu einem Angebot herstellen. Wenn sich die Regulierungsbehörde doch um solche Nebensächlichkeiten wie Wegsurfsperren bemüht, muss man ja schon nachhaken, wie verfahren wird, wenn ein Angebot erst gar nicht angesurft werden kann.


----------



## Counselor (27 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> es dem Dialeranbieter unmöglich macht, seine Leistung zu erbringen. Er kann keine Verbindung zu einem Angebot herstellen. Wenn sich die Regulierungsbehörde doch um solche Nebensächlichkeiten wie Wegsurfsperren bemüht, muss man ja schon nachhaken, wie verfahren wird, wenn ein Angebot erst gar nicht angesurft werden kann.


Annahmeverzug ist gegeben, wenn der Gläubiger die Erfüllung des Schuldverhältnisses durch den Schuldner durch Unterlassen einer notwendigen Mitwirkung, insbesondere der Annahme der vom Schuldner angebotenen Leistung, verhindert. Vgl. §§ 293 ff. BGB
http://www.ratgeberrecht.de/index/is00273.html


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Annahmeverzug ist gegeben, wenn der Gläubiger die Erfüllung des Schuldverhältnisses durch den Schuldner durch Unterlassen einer notwendigen Mitwirkung, insbesondere der Annahme der vom Schuldner angebotenen Leistung, verhindert. Vgl. §§ 293 ff. BGB
> http://www.ratgeberrecht.de/index/is00273.html


Deine BGB-Kenntnisse in allen Ehren, allerdings sehe ich immer noch nicht, wo und wie in diesem speziellen Fall sich deckende Willenserklärungen abgegeben wurden. Ich kann immer noch nicht erkennen, wie hier ein Vertrag geschlossen sein worden soll. Von daher tue ich mich mit Annahmeverzug ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Counselor (27 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> ...allerdings sehe ich immer noch nicht, wo und wie in diesem speziellen Fall sich deckende Willenserklärungen abgegeben wurden. Ich kann immer noch nicht erkennen, wie hier ein Vertrag geschlossen sein worden soll. Von daher tue ich mich mit Annahmeverzug ziemlich schwer.


Bitte mal Brillentuch holen  :holy: Die Besonderheit dieses Falls ist doch:

1) der Threadstarter wußte, daß er eine Mehrwert-Datenverbindung anwählt
2) er kannte sogar von der Telefonrechnung des Opfers den Preis
3) der Betreiber hat eine Rufnumer in der Gasse 0900-9 verwendet.

=> selbst wenn er keinen Vertrag schließen wollte, dann mußte er damit rechnen, daß der Contentanbieter 

1) den Anruf als Vertragsangebot auffaßt
2) und er die Leistung (Daten) nicht in Empfang nehmen kann.


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> => selbst wenn er keinen Vertrag schließen wollte, dann mußte er damit rechnen, daß der Contentanbieter



Bitte auch mal putzen. Es gibt keinen Contentanbieter. Das ist ja der Haken an der Geschichte. Es gibt lediglich den Dialeranbieter, der zu keinem Contentanbieter verbinden kann, weil dieser Bestandteil der Willenserklärung völlig fehlt. Wat nu?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> => selbst wenn er keinen Vertrag schließen wollte, dann mußte er damit rechnen, daß der Contentanbieter



Auch mal Brille putzen, mit dem Microfasertuch ..

wer ist denn der Contentanbieter  bei tausenden  Contentanbietern unter derselben Nummer, 
die Logik geht mir nicht ein...

cp


----------



## Dino (27 Juli 2004)

@birdie

Ja, ich war sehr streng mit Dir! Und ich sehe es nach wie vor als...naja, sagen wir mal...Torheit an, eine teure Nummer zu Testzwecken anzurufen.
Aber ich habe auch versucht, ein paar Dinge ins Spiel zu bringen, die für Dich sprechen bzw. evtl. eine Möglichkeit darstellen könnten, dass keine Zahlungspflicht besteht. Letzteres leider mit zu wenig Wissen um die tatsächliche rechtliche Lage, denn die wäre durch einen entsprechenden Fachmann aufzudröseln. Sehen wir es mal als Diskussionsgrundlage, die ja auch anscheinend ihren Zweck erfüllt hat. Schließlich sind etliche darauf angesprungen.

Ich will meine Gedankengänge noch einmal zusammenfassen:

Besteht die 10-Sekunden-Regelung für 09009 oder nicht?
Das ist nun auch in diesem Thread letztlich nicht geklärt. Aber es ist ein Ansatz, den es sich zu verfolgen lohnt. Schließlich - und damit komme ich zum nächsten Punkt - besteht ja durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass jemand...

...statt 0900*8* versehentlich eine 09009...
gewählt hat. Irren ist menschlich. Und wenn bei einem normalen Anruf das ganze dann mit einem "Oh, 'tschulligung, falsch verbunden!" getan ist, ist man beim 0900-Irrtum gleich 'ne halbe Tankfüllung los! Muss dieser Irrtum nicht von vornherein ausgeschlossen sein? Wenn der Anrufer die Möglichkeit hätte, seinen Irrtum zu erkennen und rechtzeitig aufzulegen, wäre es eigentlich ok! Zugegeben: Es ist für den Anbieter schwer bis unmöglich, eine verbale Gebührenansage einzubauen, aber es wäre möglich und sicher auch zumutbar, dass er eine Verifikation einbaut, ob auf der anrufenden Seite ein Modem dran ist oder nicht, um dann ggf. die Verbindung abzubrechen! Wäre eine 10-Sekunden-Regel gültig, wäre ein solcher Abbruch sicher innerhalb dieser Zeit möglich.
Insgesamt stellt sich diese Angelegenheit als recht problematisch dar. denn der Betreiber hat wahrscheinlich selbst Kosten durch den Anruf. Ich denke, dass diese Problematik einer grundsätzlichen Kärung bedürfte. Einer Klärung, die wir hier zwar diskutieren, aber nicht herbeiführen können.

Im Übrigen habe ich nicht auf Deinen IQ angespielt. Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die "mit der Nase bei's Fett" müssen, und dass eben diese Tatsache genau der Grund ist, weshalb wir hier Links entfernen, die von Neugierigen und Unerfahrenen ("Mir passiert nix, ich habe ja eine Firewall!") nur allzu gerne angeklickt werden. Im internen Kreise dieses Forums besteht sogar ein gewisses Magengrummeln bzgl. der Existenz des Linkforums.


----------



## Counselor (27 Juli 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mal Brille putzen, mit dem Microfasertuch ..


Genau dieses Tuch meine ich. Dröseln wir es weiter auf:
1) Der Threadstarter weiß, daß er eine kostenpflichtige Merhwertnummer anruft, bei der es um Datenaustausch via Modem geht.
2) Das Modem des Portalbetreibers hebt ab, und es kommt keine Verbindung zu einem Contentanbieter zustande, weil auf Seite des Threadstarters kein Modem antwortet.
3) Ob die Übermittlung einer WebmasterID überhaupt beabsichtigt war, bleibt dem Portalanbieter völlig unbekannt.

Da könnte dann ein Schadenersatz auf das negative Interesse seitens des Zahlungsportalanbieters dabei rauskommen.


----------



## Plattenputzer (27 Juli 2004)

Diese Argumentation gefällt mir.
Kein Contentanbieter = kein Vertragspartner = kein Vertrag =
keine Forderung.
@ Birdie
Ich würde nicht bloß abwarten, sondern per Einschreiben oder Fax Widerspruch einlegen, damit ich im Zweifelsfall nachweisen kann, dass ich der Rechnung widersprochen habe.
D.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte dann ein Schadenersatz auf das negative Interesse seitens des
> Zahlungsportalanbieters dabei rauskommen.



 :wall:  :vlol:

nicht mehr kommentarfähig


----------



## Plattenputzer (27 Juli 2004)

@ Picard

Eindeutig nicht schwedisch......
D.


----------



## Counselor (27 Juli 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann mach mal deine 'Argumente' vor einem Gericht geltend. Könnte sein, dass du nur schallendes Gelächter erntest.


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte dann ein Schadenersatz auf das negative Interesse seitens des Zahlungsportalanbieters dabei rauskommen.


Und genau dafür fehlt es an einer vollständigen Willenserklärung.


----------



## Counselor (27 Juli 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Argumentation gefällt mir.
> Kein Contentanbieter = kein Vertragspartner = kein Vertrag =
> keine Forderung.


Keine Forderung aus Vertrag. Angerufen wurde trotzdem, daher Schadenersatz auf einfache Verbindungskosten (negatives Interesse, unabhängig davon, obs einem gewissen CP in seine Ideologie paßt).


----------



## Plattenputzer (27 Juli 2004)

Einfache Verbindungskosten. Genau. Da kommt  eventuell ein Betrag im zwei- bis dreistelligen (!) Centbereich auf die Anruferin zu. 
Das ist hart.


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Forderung aus Vertrag. Angerufen wurde trotzdem, daher Schadenersatz auf einfache Verbindungskosten.


Hätte den Anspruch ausgerechnet der Dialeranbieter? Man darf ja nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass es sich um mehrere Verträge mit verschiedenen Vertragspartnern handelt (/handeln kann). Wie müsste denn der Vollständigkeit halber eine Willenserklärung ausgestaltet sein, auf die ein Dialeranbieter dann vertrauen darf? Was muss sie beinhalten?


----------



## Counselor (27 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nene, wenn er einen regelkonfromen Dialer einsetzt, dann darf er schon darauf vertrauen, daß die Einwahlen mit seinem Dialer erfolgen. Und wenn dann noch das Geständnis des Anrufers vorliegt, daß er wußte, daß er über seine Telefon eine Datenverbindung anwählt, über die normal Mehrwerte abgerechnet werden, dann werden eure Phantasien schon abstrus.


----------



## Plattenputzer (27 Juli 2004)

Wenn ich dir meine Phantasien erzählen würde, würdest du dass betimmt nicht nett finden. 
Die Anruferin hat doch oben eindeutig geschrieben, dass sie nicht wusste, dass es sich um eine Datenleitung handelte, weils aus der Telephonrechnung nicht hervorging.


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, wenn er einen regelkonfromen Dialer einsetzt, dann darf er schon darauf vertrauen, daß die Einwahlen mit seinem Dialer erfolgen. Und wenn dann noch das Geständnis des Anrufers vorliegt, daß er wußte, daß er über seine Telefon eine Datenverbindung anwählt, über die normal Mehrwerte abgerechnet werden, dann werden eure Phantasien schon abstrus.


Nene ist natürlich ein Argument. Worin besteht denn eine vollständige Willenserklärung? Und warum sollte er wider besseres Wissen darauf vertrauen dürfen?
 :roll:


----------



## OskarMaria (27 Juli 2004)

*Na endlich...*

Es freut mich, dass nach dem unermüdlichen Jonglieren mit juristischen Floskeln jetzt endlich wieder Sachverstand in die Debatte eingekehrt ist. Und man damit aufhört, der Betroffenen ein "schlechtes" Gewissen einreden zu wollen. Auch dann wenn es um juristische Sachverhalte geht, genügt es meist, etwas normale Lebenserfahrung anzuwenden.

Ich hatte das bereits in meinem ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thema geschrieben. Ich  halte die Forderung der Telekom - und nur diese ist der Ansprechpartner - für nicht gerechtfertigt. Es ist kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag über einen sogenannten "Mehrwert" zustande gekommen. Was bleibt ist die zweimalige kurze Anwahl jener 0900-Nummer. 

An Kosten können danach also max. 2 Euro pro Anwahl berechnet werden. Denn das sind die Preise, mit denen man schlimmstenfalls rechnen müsste. Tatsächlich wären aber nur wenige Cent eher angebracht. - es fehlt ja der Mehrwert. Ansonsten gilt für den "Mehrwertanbieter" - dieser muß verhindern, dass versehentliche Anwahlen oder ungeeignete Anwahlen über das Telefon tarifiert werden. 

Dass diese Problematik bekannt ist, zeigt auch eine ehemalige Praxis einiger Dialeranbieter - zum Beispiel von Global Netcom. Da wurde erst nach etwa 30 Sekunden Anwahl angenommen, dass der Kunde das Angebot wirklich will & danach erst die Belastung mit dem Zeittarif vorgenommen.

OskarMaria


----------



## Counselor (27 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum sollte er wider besseres Wissen darauf vertrauen dürfen?


Wieso 'wider besseren Wissens'? :vlol:


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2004)

> Counselor
> *Grand Sen. Member *
> Beigetreten: 23 Aug 2003
> Artikel: 750


wow ,  ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht 0 
 :magic: ....


----------



## Mindolluin (27 Juli 2004)

*Re: Na endlich...*



			
				OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Es freut mich, dass nach dem unermüdlichen Jonglieren mit juristischen Floskeln jetzt endlich wieder Sachverstand in die Debatte eingekehrt ist.



Ich will dabei sein, wenn du den Satz einem Richter im Rahmen einer mündlichen Verhandlung über eine Dialerrechnung sagst. Ehrlich, das wollte ich nicht verpassen.  :fdevilt: 

Gruß, Mindolluin


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juli 2004)

Haste noch mehr so geistreiche Bemerkungen zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen? 

bleib bei deinen "Herrn der Ringe" , da kannste deine Phantasie austoben 

j.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

Hallo.

Ich werfe noch etwas anderes in diese wirklich sehr interessante Diskussion ein.
Wenn es wirklich möglich ist, mit einem einfachen Telefonanruf über die 0900-Gasse ab der 1. Sekunde einen Mehrwert 'abzurufen', was ist, wenn ich von einem Münztelefon (gibts es das überhaupt noch ?) oder mit einer Telefonkarte von einem öffentlichen Telefon aus anrufe ? Was wird dann wem abgerechnet ?
Ich glaube kaum, dass der Nummernanbieter immer noch der Ansicht ist, dass ein gültiger Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde.
Es sollte doch technisch möglich sein, zu unterscheiden, ob ein Abruf des Mehrwertes über Modem erfolgt oder nicht..

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 Juli 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso 'wider besseren Wissens'? :vlol:



Komm mal ganz schnell aus der Sonne raus...


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2004)

Pfadfinder schrieb:
			
		

> .... von einem Münztelefon (gibts es das überhaupt noch ?) oder mit einer Telefonkarte ...


Dürfte nicht gehen, wenn nicht die "Deckungssumme" zuvor an Münzen eingworfen oder die Telefonkarte das Guthaben enthält. Öffentliche Telefone prüfen vor der Verbindung, ob genug Geld verfügbar ist. Dropcharge-Nummern könnten womöglich gar gesperrt sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der feiert gerade .....

cp


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ... er feiert gerade .....


Oder macht Feierabend und kommt später wieder hier rein. Schade, dass man ab und an hier so persönlich werden muss.


----------



## birdie866 (27 Juli 2004)

*nochmal die Betroffene...*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Der Threadstarter weiß, daß er eine kostenpflichtige Merhwertnummer anruft, bei der es um Datenaustausch via Modem geht.





			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn dann noch das Geständnis des Anrufers vorliegt, daß er wußte, daß er über seine Telefon eine Datenverbindung anwählt, über die normal Mehrwerte abgerechnet werden, dann werden eure Phantasien schon abstrus.



Ne, wußte er bzw. sie eben nicht. Da wurde vom Autor in meine Aussage wohl etwas zuviel hineininterpretiert, passend zum Stichwort Phantasie :-? . Ich habe nur zugegeben, die betreffende Nummer auf der Tastatur meines Telefons getippt zu haben, ohne zu wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt. In der Ausgangsrechnung war die 0900-9 Nr. neben allen anderen Tel.-Nr. mitaufgelistet, und da wir uns das nicht erklären konnten, hab ich da angerufen, um eine Ansage zu hören. Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Ahnung von der Existenz von Dialern und von der Verteilung der Rufnummerngassen. 

@ Dino, ich weiß ja nun, dass es blöd war die Nummer zu wählen, aus Schaden wird man eben doch klug. 

@ Plattenputzer: Widerspruch per Einschreiben etc. läuft alles bereits sowohl bei T Com als auch bei der anderen Firma. Daher kann ich zur Zeit nur abwarten, aber Danke für Eure Beiträge, ist ja zum Teil richtig amüsant hier.


----------



## drboe (27 Juli 2004)

Zwei Fragen:

1. Ab welchem Level im ISO Schichtenmodell kann/darf man eine "Verbindung" im Festnetz denn rechlich sauber wirklich abrechnen und wo ist das geregelt? Wenn ich telefoniere, dann ist die Anwendung (Voice) mit dem Aufheben des Hörers der Gegenseite initialisiert. Bei einer Datenverbindung mittels Modem ist mit der Annahme des eingehenden Rufes aber wohl erst Level 3/4 erreicht. Damit ist eine Nutzung von Datendiensten eigentlich noch nicht möglich. 

2. Wenn auf der ISP-Seite eine S2m Leitung vorhanden ist, technisch jedoch nur 20 parallele Rufe bedient werden können, könnten noch bis zu 12 Anrufer ein Freizeichen erhalten. Das ist nicht schlimm, weil ja keine Verbindung zustande kommt, also auch keine Gebühren anfallen. Nun hat man aber schon das private Netz des ISP erreicht. Wenn der ISP nun seine Seite so konfiguriert, dass Anrufer 21-32 über eine interne Weiterleitung bei Nichtannahme auf eine Warteschleife schaltet, nimmt er den Ruf an, obwohl Datenkommunikation gar nicht möglich ist. Das Modem der rufenden Seite kriegt dann keinen Carrier und legt deshalb auf. Für Sekunden bestand dann eine Verbindung, bei der die Verhältnisse der Teilnehmer (Modem auf der einen Seite, "Telefon" auf der anderen) gegenüber denen hier im Thread problematisierten vertauscht sind. 
Abrechnungstechnisch ist die Situation aber völlig identisch. Bejahen wir also eine Zahlungspflicht? In dem Fall würde ich ein Geschäftsmodel aufsetzen, wo auf einen S2m Anschluß 1 Modem und 31 Anrufbeantworter kommen. Textansage: "Sie wurden soeben um 29,95 Euro erleichtert. Vielen Dank!". 8)

M. Boettcher


----------



## Plattenputzer (27 Juli 2004)

Nimm dieses Post ganz schnell wieder raus, sonst kommen ein paar Contentanbieter die keinen Content haben noch auf die Idee tatsächlich Warteschleifen einzusetzen. Ein Vorschlag, Fenster so zu verkleinern, dass man nix mehr vom Preis sieht, wurde von den Herren Anbieter ja auch schon umgesetzt.
@Birdie
Halte uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden, was die Reaktionen der Rechnungssteller sind. 
Da kommen bestimmt erst mal ein paar putzige Standardschreiben.


----------



## Mindolluin (28 Juli 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ab welchem Level im ISO Schichtenmodell kann/darf man eine "Verbindung" im Festnetz denn rechlich sauber wirklich abrechnen und wo ist das geregelt? Wenn ich telefoniere, dann ist die Anwendung (Voice) mit dem Aufheben des Hörers der Gegenseite initialisiert. Bei einer Datenverbindung mittels Modem ist mit der Annahme des eingehenden Rufes aber wohl erst Level 3/4 erreicht. Damit ist eine Nutzung von Datendiensten eigentlich noch nicht möglich.



Aus den AGB der Telekom: "Für die Berechnung der Preise sind die Verbindungsdauer, die Verbindungsart sowie die Tarifzeiten maßgebend.
Die zu bezahlende Verbindungsdauer beginnt grundsätzlich mit der Entgegennahme des Anrufs beim angerufenen Anschluss. Die Verbindungsdauer
endet, sobald die Verbindung getrennt wird. Beginn und Ende der Verbindung werden sekundengenau erfasst." (http://www.telekom.de/dtag/agb/dokument/pdf/0,1384,1087,00.pdf).
Die Telekom stellt also ausschließlich auf die Verbindung ab. 



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der ISP nun seine Seite so konfiguriert, dass Anrufer 21-32 über eine interne Weiterleitung bei Nichtannahme auf eine Warteschleife schaltet, nimmt er den Ruf an, obwohl Datenkommunikation gar nicht möglich ist. Das Modem der rufenden Seite kriegt dann keinen Carrier und legt deshalb auf. Für Sekunden bestand dann eine Verbindung, bei der die Verhältnisse der Teilnehmer (Modem auf der einen Seite, "Telefon" auf der anderen) gegenüber denen hier im Thread problematisierten vertauscht sind.
> Abrechnungstechnisch ist die Situation aber völlig identisch. Bejahen wir also eine Zahlungspflicht?


Hier verweigert der Anbieter die Leistung. Du sagst ja selbst, dass der Anbieter dafür sorgt, dass die Aufnahme von Datenkommunikation nicht möglich ist. Entsprechend bestünde auch keine Zahlungspflicht. Am *Zustandekommen* eines Vertrages (der dann vom Anbieter nicht erfüllt wurde) ändert das allerdings nichts.

Gruß, Mindolluin


----------



## Counselor (28 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> "Für die Berechnung der Preise sind die Verbindungsdauer, die Verbindungsart sowie die Tarifzeiten maßgebend.
> Die zu bezahlende Verbindungsdauer beginnt grundsätzlich mit der Entgegennahme des Anrufs beim angerufenen Anschluss.


Das wäre im OSI Schichtenmodell der Physical Layer.
http://technologie.uni-duisburg.de/workshops/netzwerk/isoosi.htm
@CP und Rex Cramer
Anstatt zu erklären, weshalb hier 'wider besseren Wissens' abgerechnet wird, nur persönliche Angriffe. Aber das ist man von euch ja gewohnt. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, daß es sich um automatische Abrechnungsverfahren handelt, bei denen es Fehler gibt, die bewirken, daß niemand bewußt die Unwahrheit von sich gibt?


----------



## Counselor (28 Juli 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste noch mehr so geistreiche Bemerkungen zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen?
> 
> bleib bei deinen "Herrn der Ringe" , da kannste deine Phantasie austoben
> 
> j.


Nichts zu sagen, aber posten. Erinnerst du dich noch?


----------



## technofreak (28 Juli 2004)

Könnt ihr langsam mal aufhören, das gilt auch und gerade  für  "Grandsegnieurs" ,
 da sollte man eigentlich drüber stehen...


tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich. Dabei ist im hier diskutierten Fall aber zu beachten:

a) das Entgelt ist gar keine Forderung der Telekom. Die übernimmt bestenfalls das Inkasso, wenn man von dem Anteil absieht, der auf die Schaltung der Verbindung entfällt.

b) der Mehrwertdienste Anbieter kann seine Leistungen erst nach dem Schalten der physischen Verbindung initialisieren. Solange zwischen den beteiligten Datenendgeräten keine Datenverbingung besteht, wird  definitiv keine Leistung erbracht.

c) wählt man mit einem Telefon ein Modem an, kann unter keinen Umständen eine Datenverbindung etabliert werden. Folglich kann auch keine Leistung seitens des Mehrwertdienste-Anbieters erbracht werden, die über das vom Carrier übernommen Schalten der Verbindung hinausgeht. Demnach steht ihm kein Entgelt zu.



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bezweifle, dass so ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Gegenstand des Vertrages wäre eine auf Datenkommunikation beruhende Lieferung von Multimediainhalten. Mit der Umlenkung des Rufs auf einen Telefonanschluß wird aber Datenkommunikation nicht etabliert. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Mindolluin (28 Juli 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezweifle, dass so ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Gegenstand des Vertrages wäre eine auf Datenkommunikation beruhende Lieferung von Multimediainhalten. Mit der Umlenkung des Rufs auf einen Telefonanschluß wird aber Datenkommunikation nicht etabliert.



Man muss zwischen Vertrag und Leistung unterscheiden. Ich kann vertraglich ohne weiteres vereinbaren, dir das Bernsteinzimmer zu verkaufen. Ob ich in der Lage bin, es zu liefern, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Mindolluin


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss zwischen Vertrag und Leistung unterscheiden. Ich kann vertraglich ohne weiteres vereinbaren, dir das Bernsteinzimmer zu verkaufen. Ob ich in der Lage bin, es zu liefern, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Oh, biete das doch bitte einmal 'mal an.  Beachte aber unbedingt StGB §263 (1,2), sowie ggf. BGB §§ 275, 323-326.

M. Boettcher


----------



## birdie866 (28 Juli 2004)

*Hallo Leute - KULANZ!!!!*

Gerade kam ein Anruf von der T-Com. Eine nette Dame aus dem Kundencenter erklärte mir ganz freundlich, daß mein Einspruch nun doch akzeptiert wird und mir die betreffenden Gebühren aus Kulanz gutgeschrieben werden.  Echt super, da haben sich meine 6 Briefe ja doch noch gelohnt. Die gute Dame hat wohl einen Testanruf gemacht - und dann  einen Techniker eingeschaltet, der ihr bestätigte daß es sehr wohl möglich ist mit dem Telefon unter dieser Nummer eine Verbindung herzustellen, die dann auch berechnet wird. Die Dame der T-com war ganz verwundert und sagte, dass sie und ihre Kollegen das nicht für möglich gehalten hätten. Und sie sagte noch, daß sei ja ein gutes Geschäft für diese Anbieter, für eine falsche Anwahl auch noch zu kassieren. Ich hoffe nur dass ihr das beim nächsten Fall noch zu denken gibt. 

Mein Einspruch war also erfolgreich, auch dank eurer Unterstützung, denn allein zu wissen daß man mit so einem Problem nicht allein dasteht hilft einem schon das weiter durchzuziehen und nicht so schnell aufzugeben. Und Hartnäckigkeit hat sich hier wirklich ausgezahlt. Zuerst wird man sowieso nur mit Standard-Schreiben abgewimmelt, bevor mal irgendwas passiert. Daher möchte ich allen danken für eure Beiträge, für die konstruktive Kritik. Macht auf jeden Fall weiter so, ich denke es gibt noch jede Menge Aufklärungsbedarf. Und ich hab nebenbei so einiges dazugelernt, so war der ganze Ärger nicht ganz umsonst. Ich hoffe zwar, dass ich eure Ratschläge persönlich nicht mehr brauche, aber ab und zu werde ich bestimmt mal wieder reinschauen, was es so neues gibt bzgl. Dialer und co. Und wenn es irgendwo mal ein Problem gibt, dann weiß ich ja daß es Dialerschutz und Computerbetrug.de gibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2004)

*Re: Hallo Leute - KULANZ!!!!*



			
				birdie866 schrieb:
			
		

> Und sie sagte noch, daß sei ja ein gutes Geschäft für diese Anbieter, für
> eine falsche Anwahl auch noch zu kassieren. Ich hoffe nur dass ihr das beim nächsten Fall noch zu denken gibt.



vielen  Dank für deine  Rück- und Erfolgsmeldung, damit ist der größte Teil der  hypothetischen Diskussionen 
vom Tisch    :thumb: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=68024#68024


			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm dieses Post ganz schnell wieder raus, sonst kommen ein paar
> Contentanbieter die keinen Content haben noch auf die Idee tatsächlich Warteschleifen einzusetzen. .


Das hat sich dann wohl erledigt....

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Juli 2004)

Wenn man der Meinung ist, das dieses Forum seinen hehren Zweck erfüllt, einem geholfen hat, weiterhin helfen soll, oder einfach mal so lieb sein möchte:

Das Forum trägt sich nicht selbst. Finanzielle Hilfen sind willkommen und können auf mind. zwei Wegen geleistet werden
1. Auf der Eingangsseite rechts unten ist ein Button zur Spende über Paypal.
2. Über den Link "Amazon" auf der Hauptseite von Computerbetrug.de erreicht man Amazon - wenn dort dann bestellt wird, fließt ein Teilbetrag (ohne zusätzliche Kosten für den Besteller) hierher. Die blaue Schrift dieses Satzes verlinkt ebenso zu Gunsten des Forums zu Amazon.de.
Danke an alle Spender.
Von allen! 
:bussi:


----------



## Mindolluin (28 Juli 2004)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, Birdie.

Da hast du am eigenen Leib erfahren, dass es noch etwas neben der Juristerei gibt: Die Kulanz. 

Und das ist auch gut so.

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## galdikas (28 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niemand hat einen (Zahlungs-)Anspruch gegen Birdie aus der Erbringung einer Mehrwertdienstleistung.

Sie ist Verbraucherin, und offenkundig wurden von ihr die von irgendeinem Unternehmer (Diensteanbieter) erbrachten Leistungen (welche auch immer das gewesen sein mögen) nicht bestellt. Gemäß § 241a Abs. 1 BGB scheiden dann vertragliche Vergütungsansprüche, Schadensersatzansprüche, usw. aus.

Gesetzliche Ansprüche des draufdienstleistenden Mehrwert-Dienste-Erbringers kämen allerhöchstens unter den -vom Mehrwertdiensteanbieter zu beweisenden- Voraussetzungen von § 241a Abs. 2 BGB in Betracht. 

Dazu hätte der Mehrwertanbieter(!) zu belegen, daß er 
1) seine Leistung in der irrigen Vorstellung einer von Birdie geäußerten Bestellung seiner Mehrwertdienste erbracht hat, und
2) daß Birdie seine irrige Bestellvorstellung erkannt hat, oder
3) daß Birdie mit der im Verkehr erforderlichen Sorgfalt seine irrtümliche Bestellvorstellung als Anlaß seiner Leistungserbringung hätte erkennen können.

zu 2) Wenn man Birdie Glauben schenkt, dann hat sie schon gar keine Leistung erkannt, und hat folglich auch keine dieser (unerkannten) Leistung zugrundeliegende irrtümliche Bestellvorstellung irgendeines Leistungserbringers erkannt.

zu 3) Der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter hätte nun aufzuzeigen, welche verkehrsüblichen Sorgfaltspflichten für eine Telefonbenutzerin bestehen sollen, deren Beachtung dazu geführt haben müßten, daß ihr die irrige Bestellvorstellung eines leistenden Gegenparts nicht hätte verborgen bleiben können.

Der Mehrwertanbieter hätte also darzulegen, daß eine Telefonbenutzerin die Obliegenheit trifft, sich vor dem Wählen einer Nummer darüber zu vergewissern, daß der Anschlußinhaber nicht bereits ihr Anrufsignal als Bestellung einer *über die reine Verbindungsleistung hinausgehenden* (Mehrwert-)Dienstleistung auffassen will.

Eine derart weitgehende solche Sorgfaltspflicht kann meines Erachtens aber nicht verlangt werden. Es kann bei Einwahl in ein Sprachverbindungsnetz über eine Mehrwertnummer nicht mehr gefordert werden, als daß *nach* Herstellung der Verbindung durch den Netzbetreiber keine über diese Verbindung hinweg übermittelten Angebote (auf Abschluß eines Mehrwert-Dienstleistungsvertrags gerichtet) ausdrücklich (z.B. durch Tastendrücken) oder schlüssig (durch Sprechen bzw. Nichtbeenden der Sprechverbindung) angenommen werden. Eine Anschlußinhaberin braucht bei einem Sprachverbindungs-Netz vernünftigerweise aber nicht damit zu rechnen, daß bereits ihr Einwählen als vertragsschließende Erklärung gegenüber dem Anschlußinhaber(!!) gelten können soll. Sie muß sich nur hinsichtlich der zugrundeliegenden, rein technischen Verbindungsleistung darüber im Klaren sein, daß schon ihr Wählen vom Verbindungsnetzbetreiber als Auftrag zur Herstellung einer Sprechverbindung aufgefaßt werden dürfte. Deshalb könnte auch nur der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, jedoch nicht mehr als reine Sprachverbindungskosten (im Centbereich) dann verlangen, wenn ihr angewählter Anschlußinhaber mangels Bestelllung ohne Mehrwert-Vergütungsanspruch bleibt, soweit er unvermittelt und ohne Bestellung Mehrwert-Dienstleistungen, zumal gar keine sprachlichen, erbringt.

Wer sich zur Datenübermittlung eines Anschlusses in einem Sprachtelefonie-Netzwerkes bedienen will, der sollte das Risiko tragen müssen, daß er bei der Entgegennahme von Sprachanrufen für seine Datenübermittlung keine vertragliche Vergütung verlangen kann. 

gal.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du am eigenen Leib erfahren, dass es noch etwas neben der Juristerei gibt: Die Kulanz.


 Die T-Com hat nach Prüfung eingeräumt, daß  Fehlerquellen existieren, was hat das mit Kulanz zu tun? 
Wenn das so dargestellt wird, ist das die übliche Masche das Gesicht zu wahren. 

j.


----------



## Plattenputzer (28 Juli 2004)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche. 

Ich halte fest: 
Das Zustandekommen einer Verbindung zu einem Mehrwertanbieter bewirkt nicht automatisch einen Vertrag mit dem Anbieter. 

Die Beweispflicht für das ordnungsgemässe Zustandekommens eines Vertrags sowie der ordnungsgemäss erbrachten Dienstleistung liegt beim Anbieter, nicht beim Verbraucher. 
Zwischenhändler haben diese Pflichten ebenso, wenn sie vom Verbraucher Geld haben wollen. 

Falls das nur Wunschdenken von mir ist, bin ich dafür Abrechnung von Content über Telephonrechnung ganz zu verbieten, da der Verbraucher gegenüber dem Anbieter sonst in einer nicht zu rechtfertigenden schlechten Position ist. 
Was das Unternehmerische Risiko der Contentanbieter betrifft:
Guter Witz, schlecht erzählt.
D.


----------



## galdikas (28 Juli 2004)

*Re: Ich bin die Betroffene....*



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Ordnungsgemäßer Dialeranbieter (!) darf aber wohl davon ausgehen, dass wenn sein Telefon klingelt jemand einen Vertrag schließen will, denn das ist die übliche (einzige) Form, wie derartige Verträge angebahnt werden können.



Ich würde sagen:  der Dienstanbieter unter einer Mehrwertrufnummer darf einen Anruf nicht bereits dann als gewollte und bewußte Bestellung seines Mehrwertdienstes ansehen (und demnach vergütungsanspruchsberechtigt leisten), wenn bei der RegTP ein ordnungsgemäßes Dialerprogramm zur Registrierung angemeldet wurde.

Er müßte zuvor beweisen, daß der auf seiner Mehrwert-Nummer eingehende Anruf, den er als Vertragsschlußerklärung des Anschlußinhabers verstehen dürfen will, von seinem auf dem Kundenrechner ordnungsgemäß ablaufenden Anwählprogramm veranlaßt wurde (und nicht per Hand, oder über einen manipulierten Dialer erfolgte).

gal.


----------



## technofreak (28 Juli 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beweispflicht für das ordnungsgemässe Zustandekommens
> eines Vertrags sowie der ordnungsgemäss erbrachten Dienstleistung liegt beim Anbieter, nicht beim Verbraucher.


siehe http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm

es erübrigt sich,  alle die Urteile zu zitieren, die genau in dieser Richtung gesprochen wurden.  
Wobei diese Sammlung (positiver Urteile)  bei weitem noch nicht vollständig ist

tf


----------



## OskarMaria (29 Juli 2004)

*Und siehe da...*

Das Thema hat sich ja eigentlich erledigt. Der Betroffenen wurden die Kosten erlassen. Trotzdem will ich noch einmal nachhaken. Denn im nachhinein stellt sich heraus, dass es sich dabei um keine Gefälligkeit der Telekom gehandelt hat. Sondern Birdie868 war eindeutig im Recht. Die Beträge wurden unrechtmäßig erhoben.

Verweisen möchte ich auf eine Heise-Meldung, die man hier: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49566 nachlesen kann. Danach muß bei allen 0190/0900-Nummern vorher auf die Kosten hingewiesen werden. Das ist in diesem Fall nicht passiert.  Damit entfällt die Zahlungspflicht.

Bei diesem klaren Sachverhalt  ist es allerdings mehr als ärgerlich, dass der Betroffenen am Beginn dieses Themas eingeredet wurde, sie wäre selbst schuld. Weil sie überprüfen wollte, was sich hinter dieser Nummer verbirgt.  Dabei war dies ein völlig normales Vorgehen.

Dialeranbieter müssen also sicherstellen, dass bei einer Gesprächseinwahl, diese nicht berechnet wird. Oder eine vorherige Ansage über die Kosten erfolgt.

OM


----------



## technofreak (29 Juli 2004)

*Re: Und siehe da...*



			
				OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Bei diesem klaren Sachverhalt  ist es allerdings mehr als ärgerlich, dass der Betroffenen am Beginn dieses Themas eingeredet wurde, sie wäre selbst schuld. Weil sie überprüfen wollte, was sich hinter dieser Nummer verbirgt.  Dabei war dies ein völlig normales Vorgehen.



Stimme dir vollkommen zu, wobei ich allerdings nach "Browsen"  des Threads doch 
den Eindruck habe, daß es sich um eine  Minderheit von Postern handelt, die warum auch immer 
so falsch argumentieren.

tf


----------



## Mindolluin (29 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb am Fr schrieb:


> Ich kann allerdings nicht erkennen, dass § 43 b Abs. 2 TKG (alt) (Preisansagepflicht) für 09009er-Nummern nicht gilt.  Hier könnte ein Lösungsansatz zu finden sein.



Die Diskussion entwickelte sich nur später in eine andere Richtung. 

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## Counselor (29 Juli 2004)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussion entwickelte sich nur später in eine andere Richtung. Gruß, Mindo


Stimmt. Ich habe übrigens zu keiner Zeit geraten, die Mehrwertgebühren zu zahlen. Es entspricht aber meiner Auffassung, daß möglicherweise ein paar Cent normale Verbindungsgebühren anfallen könnten.


----------



## Aaron (29 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Im ganzen Prozess wird nur einmal ersichtlich auf die Nummer verwiesen....
> Und wenn auf die Nummer hingewiesen wird, steht auch immer daneben der Preis, wie hier im Beispiel



was soll dieser Hinweis, mit dem Thema des Threads hat das wohl kaum was zu tun, 
es geht ums Telefon , noch mal ums Telefon, aufwachen!!!!!! 

oder gibts beim Telefon schon Bildeinblendungen? 

j.


----------



## Mindolluin (29 Juli 2004)

Den Thread hast du aber schon gelesen, Aaron? Wenigstens das Eröffnungsposting?

Mindo


----------



## Aaron (29 Juli 2004)

..


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Nummer liest, steht auch der Preis daneben bzw. vorher darüber informieren.


 unk: 



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Den Thread hast du aber schon gelesen, Aaron? Wenigstens das Eröffnungsposting?
> 
> Mindo



Hatt er nicht , der ist so vernagelt, der lebt nur noch in seiner AWM Denke, vergiss ihn ....

cp


----------



## drboe (29 Juli 2004)

*Preisansagepflicht für (0)190er/(0)900er Rufnummern*

Aus gegebener Veranlassung der Hinweis auf eine aktuelle Pressemeldung der RegTP zum Thema: 
Preisansagepflicht für (0)190er/(0)900er Rufnummern: http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/03009/index.html

_Ab dem 1. August 2004 besteht eine Preisansagepflicht für die Anwahl von (0)190er- und (0)900er Rufnummern auch aus Mobilfunknetzen. Darauf macht die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) aufmerksam. Bisher galt die Preisansagepflicht für die (0)190er/(0)900er Rufnummern nur aus dem Festnetz. Diese Verbesserung ermöglicht dem mündigen Mobilfunkkunden endlich die gleiche Kostentransparenz, wie sie der Festnetzkunde schon seit langem besitzt. Damit sind die Regelungen des Missbrauchsbekämpfungsgesetzes nun vollständig in Kraft getreten.

Die Ansage bei (0)190er- und (0)900er Rufnummern muss folgende Kriterien erfüllen: 

- die Preisansage muss kostenlos sein und spätestens drei Sekunden vor Beginn der Entgeltpflichtigkeit erfolgt sein,

- auf den Beginn der Entgeltpflichtigkeit muss hingewiesen werden,

- aus der Ansage muss hervorgehen, ob sich der Preis auf jede angefangene Minute oder auf jede Einwahl bezieht,

- der angesagte Preis muss die Umsatzsteuer und sonstigen Preisbestandteile enthalten.

Ändert sich der Preis während der Inanspruchnahme des Mehrwertdienstes, so ist wiederum vor Beginn des neuen Tarifabschnitts der nach der Änderung zu zahlende Preis in gleicher Weise anzusagen.

Wie bisher gilt die gesetzliche Preisansagepflicht auch bei der Weitervermittlung von einer Rufnummer - z. B. von Auskunftsdiensten - zu einer (0)190er- oder (0)900er Rufnummer.

Die Reg TP weist darauf hin, dass nach dem Telekommunikationsgesetz ein Anspruch auf Zahlung des vereinbarten Entgelts nur besteht, wenn der Kunde vor Beginn der Dienstleistung in der beschriebenen Weise über den Preis informiert wurde._

Daraus kann man natürlich leicht entnehmen, dass diese Pflicht für das Festnetz längst gilt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Plattenputzer (29 Juli 2004)

wie hätte es denn der liebe Aaron gerne?

Ein Notstandsgesetz vielleicht, mit dem verfügt wird, das jeder der einen Telephonanschluß hat, einen bestimmten Anteil des Bruttolohnens an die Dialerdetlevs abführen muss?

Die ach so bösartigen "User" wollen partout nicht die ach so preiswürdigen Leistungen der ach so hart arbeitenden Contentanbieter in Anspruch nehmen? Sehr ärgerlich! Die paar wenigen die tatsächlich in vollem Bewußtsein Kunden sind, reichen doch nicht zum überleben. Heul. 
Wenn jetzt noch jeder die Zahlung verweigert, der keine Leistung bestellt und in Anspruch genommen hat, wo führt das hin? 
Sauerei!

D.

Noch ne kleine Frage am Rande an alle "Content"anbieter: 
Einnahmen auch schön beim Finanzamt angegeben?


----------



## technofreak (29 Juli 2004)

*Re: Preisansagepflicht für (0)190er/(0)900er Rufnummern*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Daraus kann man natürlich leicht entnehmen, dass diese Pflicht für das Festnetz längst gilt.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49566


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Preisansagepflicht für 0190-Nummern gilt ab August *auch* für Mobilfunknetze



tf


----------



## drboe (29 Juli 2004)

*Re: Preisansagepflicht für (0)190er/(0)900er Rufnummern*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> heise schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Preisansagepflicht für 0190-Nummern gilt ab August *auch* für Mobilfunknetze


Danke! Ich hatte daran allerdings keinen Zweifel, denn das *auch* steht in der Meldung der RegTP (siehe oben) ja ebenfalls:



> Ab dem 1. August 2004 besteht eine Preisansagepflicht für die Anwahl von (0)190er- und (0)900er Rufnummern *auch* aus Mobilfunknetzen.


M. Boettcher


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn auf die Nummer hingewiesen wird, steht auch immer daneben der Preis, wie hier im Beispiel.
> 
> ....und da wundert man sich dann über die Kosten... mhm...


Und das kannst Du sicher behaupten? Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht ein wenig weit aus dem Fenster lehnst. Schönes Beispiel hast Du da übrigens ausgegraben. Der Phantasie des Lesers bleibt dann überlassen, wo die Rufnummer aufhört und die Preisangabe beginnt. Von Transparenz kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein, aber was anderes ist von "Dialerdetlevs" ja kaum zu erwarten.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Beispiel hast Du da übrigens ausgegraben. Der Phantasie des Lesers bleibt dann überlassen, wo die Rufnummer aufhört und die Preisangabe beginnt.



damit da nicht auf einmal das große "Make-up" vorgenommen" wird , hier noch mal das Beispiel , 
wo es nicht mehr gelöscht werden kann...


----------



## birdie866 (29 Juli 2004)

Echt klasse Beispiel, könnte es vielleicht sein, daß beim schnellen Schauen einem da etwa so was ähnliches wie 0 Euro Einwahlgebühr ins Auge springt... :roll: aber das ist ja bestimmt Zufall, oder? 

Ja ich denke auch daß es nicht viel mit Kulanz zu tun hat, daß Magenta nun eine Gutschrift erstellt. Im Internet muß bzw. sollte man ja auch eigentlich 3 x ok eingeben und bei jedem Mehrwert-Telefonat muß es eine Preisansage geben. Ich jedoch habe gewählt und habe eine Verbindung ohne jede Preisinformation bekommen - und ohne Gegenleistung (aber ob man die überhaupt bekommt ist ja eh fraglich). Und ein gewisses Maß an Verbraucherschutz gibt es ja doch noch, für manchen sicherlich ärgerlicherweise sogar in der Dialerszene.


----------

